# Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

						Nvidia fordert aktuell Gamer weltweit dazu auf, ihre ungenutzte Rechenleistung für die Medizinforschung zur Verfügung zu stellen. Konkret geht es dabei um den Corona-Virus, welcher sich momentan auf der ganzen Welt breit macht. Notwendig dafür ist ausschließlich ein kleines Programm und möglichst viel Rechenleistung gerade bei der GPU.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*


----------



## takan (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

wäre strom kostenlos, dann gerne.


----------



## sinchilla (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



> . Nvidia geht als Beispiel voran und fordert zur Solidarität innerhalb der Gaming-Community auf. Wer also die nächsten Wochen nicht rund um die Uhr spielen wird, sollte es zumindest in Erwägung ziehen, seine Rechenleistung der Forschung zur Verfügung zu stellen - am Ende profitieren alle davon.



Nvidia, der Messias...ein bisschen Schleichwerbung abrauchende GPUs...ob das Klima Greta gut findet? Bitte nur bösen Atomstrom dafür verwenden, damit der gute Ökostrom fürs gute Gewissen bleibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



takan schrieb:


> wäre strom kostenlos, dann gerne.


Die Bundesbahn ist ab Mittwoch kostenlos, da nicht mehr kontolliert wird. Da kann man als Ausgleich auch Falten.
Was ich zur Zeit an Geld spare, weil ich nicht einkaufen gehe, Großes Kino.

Da wir eh sehr viel Windstrom  im Netz haben, ist das Falten nur hilfreich, um ausfallenden Industriestrom zu kompensieren

_.... Fahrkartenkontrollen sollen wegfallen. ..._
Coronavirus: Deutsche Bahn stellt Regionalverkehr auf Notfallfahrplan um - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## Freakless08 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wow. PCGH braucht wirklich Nvidia, um das als News zu bringen. 
Das mit dem Folding zum Coronavirus gab es bereits am 3.3.2020.
Coronavirus-Forschung: Stanford-Wissenschaftler bitten um Rechenressourcen  | heise online

Aber klar. Erst wenn Nvidia auf den Zug für eigene PR springt, lohnt es sich darüber zu berichten.


----------



## SirChris (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich mach deswegen seit vorgestern bei PCGH-Team mit


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wow. PCGH braucht wirklich Nvidia, um das als News zu bringen.
> Das mit dem Folding zum Coronavirus gab es bereits am 3.3.2020.
> Coronavirus-Forschung: Stanford-Wissenschaftler bitten um Rechenressourcen  | heise online
> 
> Aber klar. Erst wenn Nvidia auf den Zug für eigene PR springt, lohnt es sich darüber zu berichten.



Nope - um genau zu sein die PCGH berichtete schon am 04. März 2020 über Folding@Home in diesem Zusammenhang:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fold...jekt-forscht-an-Coronavirus-Therapie-1344782/


----------



## boedefelt (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wenn man schon diese Überschrift wählt, warum nennt man dann nicht auch die Alternativen?
Rosetta@home


----------



## Terracresta (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

So toll das auch sein mag, letztens Endes zahlt derjenige, der die Rechenleistung bereitstellt für entstandene Stromkosten und für übernatürliche Abnutzung der Hardware. Das Stromunternehmen wird nicht sagen, wir stellen den Strom kostenfrei zur Verfügung, da für nen guten Zweck und da du ja die Hardwarekosten trägst.
Wenn dann Medizin entwickelt wurde, wer verdient sich daran goldene Nasen? Die Pharmaindustrie und je nach Land erhöht die gern auch mal rein aus Gewinnmaximierung die Preise für Medikamente um mehrere hundert Prozent, wobei auch hierzulande die Medikamentenkosten viel zu hoch sind. In Großbritannien gibts z.B. viel mehr kostengünstige Alternativen mit den gleichen Inhaltsstoffen.

Eigentlich ist der Aufruf mit den alljährlichen, weihnachtlichen Spendenaufrufen zu vergleichen, wo der kleine Bürger mit seinen paar Euro (in Masse natürlich mehr) die Probleme der Welt lösen soll, während sich diejenigen, welche diese Probleme erst erschufen und davon profitieren ins Fäustchen lachen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch an der Stanford Universität keiner ohne Bezahlung, rein für den guten Zweck, forscht.
Die Reichen und Bekannten der Welt nutzen Spenden meist auch nur für Publicity, für Steuerersparnisse oder die Spenden sind nicht wirklich Spenden, sondern versteckte Bestechungsgelder bzw. werden nur von einer Hosentasche in die andere geschoben, um eigentlich nichts abgeben zu müssen und trotzdem von Steuerersparnissen profitieren zu können + good publicity. ("Adam Ruins Everything - Why Billionaire Philanthropy is Not So Selfless" ist ein interessantes Video zum Thema).

Von Spenden sollten 100% da ankommen, wofür sie gespendet wurde und jeder involviert, sollte etwaige Tätigkeiten ohne Gegenleistung erfüllen. Sobald jemand anderes vom gespendete profitiert, läuft was falsch. Z.B. ein Unternehmen, welches gespendete Lebensmittel transportiert, sollte diese ohne Gegenleistung tun und dies als seinen Teil für den guten Zweck ansehen. In Wirklichkeit profitieren aber viele finanziell von Spendenaktionen und in diesem Fall sind es die Stromanbieter usw. Letzten Endes wahrscheinlich die Pharmaindustrie. Übrigens subventionieren wir alle den Industriestrom in Deutschland.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Bundesbahn ist ab Mittwoch kostenlos, da nicht mehr kontolliert wird. Da kann man als Ausgleich auch Falten.
> Was ich zur Zeit an Geld spare, weil ich nicht einkaufen gehe, Großes Kino.
> 
> Da wir eh sehr viel Windstrom  im Netz haben, ist das Falten nur hilfreich, um ausfallenden Industriestrom zu kompensieren
> ...



War das ernst oder sarkastisch gemeint? Geschriebener Sarkasmus ist oft nicht erkennbar.

Falls ernst:
Die Bahn verursachen den Nutzern aber auch viel Stress und Kosten mit ihren ständigen Ausfällen, Verspätungen, entfernten Wagons selbst auf Langstrecke etc. Deren Preise sind zudem alles andere als günstig. Die meisten Leute, welche auf sie angewiesen sind, haben aber ohnehin Monatskarten.
Abgesehen davon ist dies kein offizielles "ihr dürft alle kostenfrei fahren", sondern zum Schutz vor Ansteckung gedacht. Das du dies jetzt als Freifahrtschein (haha...) siehst und die Situation scheinbar ausnutzen würdest, lässt dich aber auch in keinem guten Licht erscheinen.


----------



## Terracresta (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Doppelpost


----------



## binär-11110110111 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Bin seit dem 07.10.2014 Team-Member und habe es bis heute nicht bereut. Ist halt auch ne Sache der inneren Einstellung und der Lebenserfahrung. Ich habe schon viele Menschen sterben gesehen und jedes einzelne Menschenleben ist unbezahlbar ! Wenn ich  einen Teil dazu beitragen kann Leben zu retten, dann gerne !


----------



## ATIR290 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Da wäre allem voran die Radeon VII das Maß aller Dinge …


----------



## buggs001 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Bin dabei 

Sparen kann ich dadurch bei den Heizkosten


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich warte auf ein Datenpaket. Die Server sind aktuell überlastet.

Schön, dass ich an dieses Projekt mal erinnert wurde. Wenn das Thema Corona abgearbeitet ist, gibt es noch genug andere gute Projekte zu unterstützen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Moin, 

einige Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet bzw. angepasst. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Das könnte doch Nvidia fördern, indem sie die Preise für die aktuellen GPUs halbieren.


----------



## hanfi104 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das könnte doch Nvidia fördern, indem sie die Preise für die aktuellen GPUs halbieren.



Oh yes DAS wäre mal kommitment von Nvidia.
Ich würde mir zwar keine 2080TI kaufen, auch nicht für 500€, aber so eine 3080TI, gerne auch mit vorerst buggy Treibern, für 500-600€


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich suche vor allem eine Karte mit >=6 GiB RAM bei <=100W Stromverbrauch.
Denn mehr als die aktuellen 250-270W Gesamtverbrauch beim F@Hmit dem Ryzen 9 und der 1050ti lässt sich nicht so einfach dauerhaft im 24/7-Betrieb abführen.


----------



## azzih (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Gabs heut net so eine News das Forscher das Virus entschlüsselt haben? Seht lieber zu das ihr irgendwelchen Omis die Einkäufe mitbringt, bunkert nicht all das Klopapier für euch,  das erscheint mir sinnvoller als so ein Folding Quatsch.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

F@H kann wochenlang alleine laufen, während man die Einkaufe vorbei bringt.


----------



## remember5 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Anstatt das Nvidia die CoronaFakeWelle abreitet wie der rest der gleichgeschalteten Fakemedien sollen die mal ihre neue Grafikkartengeneration aufm Markt bringen.
Die Stromkosten steigen wegen der Fakenews der letzten Monate (Klimawandel, FFF, Greta, Stromproduktionsauslagerung ins Ausland etc.) schon genug jetzt wollen die ihre eigenen Stromkosten senken und wer weiss welche Daten abgreifen auf Kosten der Gamer/Kundschaft. Als ob deren Karten nicht schon teuer genug sind.


----------



## takan (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Bundesbahn ist ab Mittwoch kostenlos, da nicht mehr kontolliert wird. Da kann man als Ausgleich auch Falten.
> Was ich zur Zeit an Geld spare, weil ich nicht einkaufen gehe, Großes Kino.
> 
> Da wir eh sehr viel Windstrom  im Netz haben, ist das Falten nur hilfreich, um ausfallenden Industriestrom zu kompensieren
> ...




würde ich bahn fahren, wäre das ein schein argument, da man als dauerbahnkunde shcon eine bezahlte bahnkarte hat bzw. monatskarte...

windstrom, wenn viel ökostrom (über)produziert wird zahlen wir endkonsumenten drauf, weil die abnehmer geld für den strom haben wollen im ausland. so oder so ist es schweineteuer, sorry. wieso soll ich meine geliebte hardware opfern und geld zahlen, wo alle anderen verkacken? die ganzen supercomputer die atomwaffentest simulieren? blackrock der finanzhai der die größten rechenzentren für die börse betreibt? steuerlich was absetzen oder das geld zurückbekommen für sowas? nope. gibts alles nichts. dafür opfere ich nicht meine hardware. sorry.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wieder so ein alter Klimawandelleugner, der sich freiwillig vom Virus dahinraffen lässt.


----------



## takan (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wieder so ein alter Klimawandelleugner, der sich freiwillig vom Virus dahinraffen lässt.



üble nachrede.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

@takan
Ich meinte nicht dich, sondern den ****** "Andersdenkenden" über dir.

Unsere Posts waren bloß fast zeitgleich.

Habe diesen Post etwas angepasst - wir bleiben höflich 

Lieber Gruss vom *MOD*


----------



## remember5 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



DKK007 schrieb:


> @takan
> Ich meinte nicht dich, sondern den **** über dir.
> 
> Unsere Posts waren bloß fast zeitgleich.



Die ****s waren doch die die alles getan haben was die Regierung und Presse gesagt haben 
Musst wohl dich selber meinen 
****s wollen die Bürger auch enteignen. Du warst doch auch für Enteigunugen 
****s wollen den Menschen auch ihre Rechte nehmen selbst über sich zu bestimmen und ihr Leben. Da kommt doch Coronaund daraus resultierende  Ausgangsperren etc. doch grade recht 
In paar Wochen wenn der Hypetrain absäuft, sofern die Regierung und Medien sich nicht neue Schei$$e ausdenken, ist wieder alles normal und niemand kratzt ab.
Schiebst genauso Panik, Angst und Hate wie die Medien von Merkel und ihren treuen Gehilfen aus den Konzernen.


RKI sagt, dass es gar keinen Erreger gibt ... Hier das Zitat ab 1:20


----------



## FrozenPie (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



takan schrieb:


> würde ich bahn fahren, wäre das ein schein argument, da man als dauerbahnkunde shcon eine bezahlte bahnkarte hat bzw. monatskarte...
> 
> windstrom, wenn viel ökostrom (über)produziert wird zahlen wir endkonsumenten drauf, weil die abnehmer geld für den strom haben wollen im ausland. so oder so ist es schweineteuer, sorry. wieso soll ich meine geliebte hardware opfern und geld zahlen, wo alle anderen verkacken? die ganzen supercomputer die atomwaffentest simulieren? blackrock der finanzhai der die größten rechenzentren für die börse betreibt? steuerlich was absetzen oder das geld zurückbekommen für sowas? nope. gibts alles nichts. dafür opfere ich nicht meine hardware. sorry.


Noch nicht mitbekommen? Die weltweit schnellsten Supercomputer rechnen an Loesungen gegen Coronavirus | heise online
Das war auch so eine Meldung bei der ich stutzig geworden bin. Also entweder übertreiben gerade alle maßlos oder es ist doch mehr an der Sache dran, als man auf den ersten Blick wahr haben will (Bei den USA gibt es ja fast schon den Grundsatz "Military first"). Vielleicht hat Trump auch einfach nur panische Angst, weil er zur Risikogruppe gehört 


			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Forscher simulieren mit Hilfe von Supercomputern, wie sich das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 unter dem Einfluss Tausender Wirkstoffe verhält. Das Ziel: Den Eindringling im Körper unschädlich machen oder gar neutralisieren. Die Simulationen laufen teilweise auf den zwei derzeit weltweit schnellsten Supercomputern Summit und Sierra, die mit IBMs Power9-Prozessoren und Nvidias Beschleunigerkarten Tesla V100 eine kombinierte Spitzenrechenleistung von circa 325 PetaFlops erreichen.
> [...]
> Im Summit des Oak Ridge National Laboratory stecken 9216 IBM-Prozessoren mit je 22 Rechenkernen und 27.000 Tesla-V100-Beschleuniger. Der Sierra-Supercomputer des Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory dient eigentlich dem US-Militär zur Atomwaffenforschung und beherbergt 8640 Power9-CPUs sowie 17.280 Tesla V100.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich sag's nochmal *DEUTLICH* - bleibt nett


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



remember5 schrieb:


> In paar Wochen wenn der Hypetrain absäuft, sofern die Regierung und Medien sich nicht neue Schei$$e ausdenken, ist wieder alles normal und niemand kratzt ab.
> 
> 
> RKI sagt, dass es gar keinen Erreger gibt ... Hier das Zitat ab 1:20



Kannst du ja gerne mal den beiden neuen Toten in Bayern sagen. Coronavirus: Dritter Todesfall in Bayern bestaetigt | BR24

Und dann solltest du vielleicht auf die echten PKs zugreifen und nicht irgendwelche Fakenews von Youtube, die irgendjemand so zusammen geschnitten hat, das eine für ihn passende Aussage rauskommt.
Die Schnitte übrigens sind sowohl in der Audiospur, als auch im Bild deutlich zu merken (Abgehackt, Wiederholung). 

Hier ist das Original von Phoenix: Lagebericht zum Coronavirus des Robert Koch Instituts am 13.03.20 | YouTube
Die entscheidende Stelle findet sich ab Minute 10, die PK ging im Ganzen knapp eine Stunde. 

Ansonsten findet man hier die PKs der Tage davor:
Schutz vor Corona-Epidemie: "Jeder muss seinen Beitrag leisten" | tagesschau.de (09.03.2020 14:00 Uhr)
Video: Pressekonferenz des Robert Koch-Istituts zur Corona-Krise | tagesschau.de (12.03.2020 10:06 Uhr)


----------



## ToZo1 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

"Die Folge: Medizinforscher sind nicht länger auf kostenpflichtige Service-Abhängigkeiten angewiesen und können ihre Ressourcen auf andere Bereiche konzentrieren."

Dieser Satz gefällt mir irgendwie nicht. 
Suggeriert er doch, wir - das gemeine Gamervolk - sollen unsere GPUs für deren Arbeit auf unsere Kosten glühen lassen, damit sie Kosten sparen und auch noch nebenher was anderes machen können. Es ist ihnen als auch garnicht so wichtig, wenn sie dann die freien Ressourcen für andere Bereiche nutzen wollen.
Boah, selbst in so einer Krise denken die nur an ihren Profit auf Kosten anderer Menschen. 
Wenn da gestanden hätte: Hey, wir brauchen eure Rechenleistung, weil alle Rechenzentren, die wir haben und auftreiben konnten, es nicht mehr schaffen. Aber nein, da steht: Hey, rechnet das mal für uns aus, damit wir Kohle sparen und nebenher was anderes machen können, als uns um diese komische Virus zu kümmern.  
Warum geben CIA und NSA nicht mal ihre gigantischen Rechenzentren für was vernünftiges her, anstatt damit permanent die gesamte Welt zu bespitzeln? Erst wenn deren Kapa nicht mehr reicht, können sie von mir aus nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



remember5 schrieb:


> RKI sagt, dass es gar keinen Erreger gibt ... Hier das Zitat ab 1:20


Ich schreib mal was ich auch unters Video geschrieben habe:



			
				INU.ID schrieb:
			
		

> Er sagt und meint doch ganz klar, dass es keine Erreger gibt, die immer (zu 100%) "eine klinische Symptomatik macht" (2:03), und führt die Maul und Klauenseuche als Beispiel bzgl. Ausnahme an. Man muß schon ziemlich dumm  sein, um seine Aussage so zu misszuverstehen, wie der Titel des Videos es  suggerieren soll. -.-



Ganz ehrlich, wer die klare Aussage in diesem Video nicht versteht, der sollte lieber gar nichts sagen, anstatt so einen Unsinn zu verbreiten, und (wie der Uploader) Dinge zu behaupten die der Mann in dem Video ganz klar definitiv NICHT gesagt hat.

Manche Menschen sollte einfach keinen Zugang zu Fernsehen und Internetz bekommen... 


Edit:

Und das beste sind noch die Kommentare unter dem Video, von Menschen die nicht hören und verstehen was im Video wirklich gesagt wird, sondern die zu viel Fantasie haben und von ihrer Flachscheibenwelt träumen. -.-


----------



## Maverick3k (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



ToZo1 schrieb:


> Boah, selbst in so einer Krise denken die nur an ihren Profit auf Kosten anderer Menschen.



Was erwartest du? Trump versucht ein deutsches Pharma Unternehmen, dass an einem Impfstoff arbeitet in die USA zu holen, damit sie dort exklusiv für die Amis produzieren... Deutschland muss ebenfalls mit Geld wedeln, damit sie hier bleiben.

Diesen drecks Pharma Unternehmen haben wir diesen Mist - wieder einmal - zu verdanken und diese Hu*zensiert* denken nur an eines: $/€...

Und Kahl schafft es wie üblich nicht, seine Texte Korrektur zu lesen....


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer die klare Aussage in diesem Video nicht versteht, der sollte lieber gar nichts sagen, anstatt so einen Unsinn zu verbreiten, und (wie der Uploader) Dinge zu behaupten die der Mann in dem Video ganz klar definitiv NICHT gesagt hat.



Wie ich schon gesagt war, ist dieses kurze Video auch geschnitten, um die Aussage zu verfälschen. 
Youtube war zum Glück so intelligent und hat gleich daneben das Original empfohlen. Ich habe dieses in meinem Post auch mit verlinkt. 
Dort sind auch diese Schnitte nicht drin.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und das beste sind noch die Kommentare unter dem Video, von Menschen die nicht hören und verstehen was im Video wirklich gesagt wird, sondern die zu viel Fantasie haben und von ihrer Flachscheibenwelt träumen. -.-



In dem Text unter dem Video wirbt der Uploader auch mit seiner Heilung von Krebs usw. 
Da weiß eigentlich jeder normale Mensch schon, dass man den nicht ernst nehmen kann.
Der "Dr." ist vermutlich auch nicht echt. Leider wird der § 132a StGB wohl im Netz recht selten verfolgt.

Edit:
Der ist anscheinend schon öfter aufgefallen: Verschwoerungstheoretiker: Der Arzt, der behauptet, Krebs heilen zu koennen - WELT


			
				https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article163286359/Der-Arzt-der-behauptet-Krebs-heilen-zu-koennen.html schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwann nannte sich Klein „Leonard Codwell“. Aus den USA, wo er seit Mitte der Neunziger Jahre lebt, gibt es sogar eine Urkunde für die Namensänderung.
> Dazu erwarb Klein einige Doktortitel von Universitäten wie der Columbia State. Titelmühlen, die für Geld akademische Grade verhökern. Geboren war „Dr. Coldwell“.







INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich schreib mal was ich auch unters Video geschrieben habe:



Die Frage ist bloß, wie lange es da steht.
Die Verschwörungstheoretiker löschen doch alles unter ihren Videos, was ihre Blase zum platzen bringen würde. 

Deshalb spare ich es mir, dort  selbst das Originalvideo in den Kommentaren zu verlinken.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dort sind auch diese Schnitte nicht drin.


Das sind eigentlich keine Schnitte, der Verschwörungstheorien-Uploader hat einfach das Abspielen quasi abgefilmt, und genau an der Stelle an der die Aussage des Mannes aus dem Video zum Punkt kommt bzw. kommen würde (nämlich das es quasi keinen Erreger gibt der zu 100% immer Symptome zeigt) hat er ihn abgewürgt und zurück gespult. Ich kann nicht mal sagen ob er das mit Absicht macht, oder einfach nur zu dumm ist die Aussage im Ganzen zu betrachten.

Aber erschreckend dass da viele Kommentare genau in die gleiche Richtung gehen, und die Aussagen nicht verstehen, oder vielleicht sogar absichtlich falsch verstehen wollen. Sowas bringt mich echt auf die Palme. 


Edit:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Na klar war das Absicht.



Was heißt "na klar", wenn der Uploader die Aussage "einfach" nicht korrekt  verstanden hat, dann  könnte es auch unbeabsichtigt sein. Ich will nicht über den Uploader  urteilen, aber es soll auch Menschen mit Defiziten in bestimmten Bereichen geben. ^^


DKK007 schrieb:


> Da zeigt aber meine Recherche zu dem Typen etwas anders. Das Ergebnis ist oben mit drin.


Ich hab das schon gesehen, aber das alles könnte trotzdem auch auf bestimmte Defizite zurückzuführen sein. Sprich, dass ein Mensch wirklich den Unsinn glaubt, den er potentiell von sich gibt. Oder mal anders formuliert: Es soll angeblich bei der Intelligenz der Menschen eine große Bandbreite an Varianzen geben. 

Also ja, er macht das mit Absicht, aber vielleicht nicht mit böser Absicht.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Na klar war das Absicht.

Edit:


INU.ID schrieb:


> Was heißt "na klar", wenn der Uploader die Aussage "einfach" nicht korrekt verstanden hat, dann könnte es auch unbeabsichtigt sein. Ich will nicht über den Uploader urteilen, aber es soll auch Menschen mit Defiziten in bestimmten Bereichen geben. ^^


Da zeigt aber meine Recherche zu dem Typen etwas anders. Das Ergebnis ist oben mit drin.


----------



## MTMnet (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich hätte Interesse zu helfen.

PS:
Bekommt man pro Woche Rechenleistung eine Rolle Klopapier ?


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Also ja, er macht das mit Absicht, aber vielleicht nicht mit böser Absicht.



Ne mit finanzieller Absicht.
Er verdient schließlich über seine Vorträge usw. Geld.

Edit:
Ich habe bei dem Welt-Artikel mal noch etwas weiter gelesen. 
Dieser Uploader C. hat auch Verbindungen in die rechtsextreme / Reichsbürger-Szene, was auch zu dem Typen passt, der das Video hier verlinkt hatte. 
Insbesondere hat C. engen Kontakt zu dem notorischen Kriminellen Adrian Ursache der kurz nach erscheinen des Welt-Artikels,  wegen versuchtem Mord an einem Polizisten verurteilt worden ist. 
Wegen Schuss auf SEK-Beamten: Prozess gegen mutmasslichen Reichsbuerger Ursache beendet  | MDR.DE


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich hab jedenfalls mal eine Beschwerde wegen dem Video und dem Kanal  eingereicht. Aber YouTube wird vermutlich nichts unternehmen. Ich  versteh eh nicht warum solche offensichtlichen Bullshit-Kanäle nicht  schnellsten gelöscht werden. Ob wirklich ernst gemeinte Verarsche oder  dummer Unsinn, sowas sollte keine Plattform unterstützen.

Von solchen "Fakenews-Verschwörungs-Kanälen" gibt es leider viel zu viele, und die kommen auch immer wieder. Und wie man an den Kommentaren sieht, es gibt genug die an so einen Käse glauben (wollen).


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Selbst bei Straftaten (z.B. Volksverhetzung oder Billigung von Straftaten) in Kommentaren oder Chats von Livestreams passiert bei Youtube nicht viel.

Wird Zeit, dass die Meldepflicht ans BKA im NetzDG kommt.


----------



## INU.ID (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Was ich aus der News nicht so ganz rauslesen konnte:

Wie genau beeinflusst man, welche WUs man bekommt?

Einen speziellen "Corona-Client" gibt es ja scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



azzih schrieb:


> Gabs heut net so eine News das Forscher das Virus entschlüsselt haben? Seht lieber zu das ihr irgendwelchen Omis die Einkäufe mitbringt, bunkert nicht all das Klopapier für euch,  das erscheint mir sinnvoller als so ein Folding Quatsch.


Ein Virus zu entschlüsseln (was immer du damit meinst) ist nicht das Gleiche, wie einen Impfstoff zu haben. Stell dir vor, man kann sich an diesem Projekt beteiligen UND einer Omi die Einkäufe tragen. Wie vielen Omis hast du heute gleich noch geholfen?
Dieser "Folding Quatsch" hilft, einen Impfstoff schneller zu entwickeln. Meinst du nicht, ein paar Menschen das Leben zu retten, indem ein Impfstoff vielleicht ein paar Wochen früher verfügbar ist, wäre die Sache wert? Abgesehen davon kann man in diesem und ähnlichen Projekten auch die Alzheimer- oder Brustkrebs-Forschung, um nur zwei zu nennen, unterstützen. Aber ich nehme mal an, das ist für dich auch alles Quatsch. 



remember5 schrieb:


> RKI sagt, dass es gar keinen Erreger gibt ... Hier das Zitat ab 1:20


Und wie immer verbreiten gerade diejenigen, die seriösen Medien Fake-News vorwerfen, selbst Fake-News. Meine Güte, kann es wirklich sein, dass du nicht dazu in der Lage bist, zu erkennen, dass dieses Video schlecht zusammengeschnitten ist, um diese Lüge zu unterstützen? Nein? Ich helfe gern: das Video wiederholt sich mehrfach, ebenfalls mehrfach kommen Brüche im Satzbau und der Betonung vor. Ach, das hilft in deinem Fall nicht? Dachte ich mir schon. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Kannst du ja gerne mal den beiden neuen Toten in Bayern sagen. Coronavirus: Dritter Todesfall in Bayern bestaetigt | BR24


Aber - a-a-a-aber das sind doch FAKE-News!  Weiter oben nennt er das Sterben an Covid-19 "abkratzen", bzw. das angebliche Ausbleiben der Todesfälle. Nicht nur geistig sondern auch sittlich verarmt nenne ich das.


----------



## Atma (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Strom ist leider nicht kostenlos, werde mein kleines Transistorenmonster somit nicht dafür rechnen lassen. Ich leiste aber auch so schon meinen Beitrag indem ich in der Lebensmittellogistik arbeite und dafür sorge, dass die Leute selbst in diesem Ausnahmezustand volle Regale vorfinden. Ganz egal ob bei Aldi, Rewe oder sonst wo.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wie genau beeinflusst man, welche WUs man bekommt?



Gar nicht. Siehe PCGH-FH-Thread.
Corona virus.... Rechner an, es muss gefaltet werden

ich weiß auch immer noch nicht, ob mein Client vom letzten Jahr reicht, oder ob man da einen neueren gebraucht hätte. 

Aktuell sind aber nur wenige WUs verfügbar.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. März 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aktuell sind aber nur wenige WUs verfügbar.


Bei mir hat es eine Weile gedauert, bis ich ein Paket bekommen habe, aber jetzt ist es angekommen und mein Arbeitszimmer ist schön warm geworden. 



Atma schrieb:


> Strom ist leider nicht kostenlos, werde mein kleines Transistorenmonster somit nicht dafür rechnen lassen. Ich leiste aber auch so schon meinen Beitrag indem ich in der Lebensmittellogistik arbeite und dafür sorge, dass die Leute selbst in diesem Ausnahmezustand volle Regale vorfinden. Ganz egal ob bei Aldi, Rewe oder sonst wo.


Hat nicht geklappt, Nudeln und Mehl waren gestern alle. Schlaft ihr in der Lebensmittellogistik? 

Nee, sollte nur Spaß sein!  Also, nicht das mit den fehlenden Nudeln, sondern die Unterstellung.  Dein Job ist wohl einer von denen, die man nie sieht (mit Ausnahme der viel zu vielen LKW, wofür die Logistiker aber nicht unmittelbar verantwortlich zu machen sind), ohne die aber die Wirtschaft und das öffentliche Leben zum Erliegen kämen. Darum von meiner Seite hier einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für deine Arbeit. Bleib gesund, nicht nur wegen Covid-19, sondern überhaupt.  

Tipp in Sachen Unterstützung von Folding@Home: ich habe ein altes Notebook, das voll funktionstüchtig ist, aber für tägliche Aufgaben mittlerweile etwas langsam ist. Das arbeitet bei mir durch, bis es eines Tages verstirbt und leistet bis dahin noch sinnvolle Arbeit. Und weil es ein Notebook ist, ist die Stromaufnahme überschaubar. Vielleicht hast du ja auch noch so etwas rumliegen und magst dich damit beteiligen?


----------



## Ampere (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Mimimimimi der Strom ist so teuer mimimimimi meine 3000€ Hardware frisst zu viel Strom mimimimim...Stromrechnung.
Wenn ich das lese kommt mir das Kotzen. Dieser Egoismus darf keinen Platz haben in dieser Welt. Lasst meine GPU glühen. Ich kannst mir leisten. 
Peinlich echt.


----------



## DKK007 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Tipp in Sachen Unterstützung von Folding@Home: ich habe ein altes Notebook, das voll funktionstüchtig ist, aber für tägliche Aufgaben mittlerweile etwas langsam ist. Das arbeitet bei mir durch, bis es eines Tages verstirbt und leistet bis dahin noch sinnvolle Arbeit. Und weil es ein Notebook ist, ist die Stromaufnahme überschaubar. Vielleicht hast du ja auch noch so etwas rumliegen und magst dich damit beteiligen?


Wobei die Leistung da zu vergessen ist. Das wird doch sicher nur ein kleiner Dualcore sein.
Hier mal zum Vergleich:
Mein i7-4700K (6 Threads) macht etwa 20k PPD, der R9 3900X (3x6 Threads) 100k PPD, die 1050ti auch etwa 100k PPD und die RX580 etwa 350k PPD.

Wobei ich selbst nur meinen 2. PC mit dem Ryzen und der sparsamen GTX dauerhaft folden lasse. Zieht dabei 250-270W aus der Dose. 

Insbesondere musst du schauen, wie du das Notebook dann 24/7 gekühlt bekommst.


----------



## Basileukum (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

"Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können" 

Angstfrei wie ein wahrer Mann und Mensch leben, anstatt wie ein verängstigtes Tier vor einer medialen Hirnwäsche epischen Ausmaßes einbrechen. 

Corona ist nun ein Maßtstab. Wer ist ein leicht zu irritierendes Konsumvieh (medial, matriell usw. das greift ja ineinander) und wer ein in sich ruhender Mensch? Wir dürfen nicht außer 8 lassen, daß das zuckende Etwas, was heute freiester und freiheitlichster (und "gebildetster", eher stohdumm, wie ein Stein, aber egal) aller Menschen genannt wird, über Jahre hinweg hierhergezüchtet wurde (Medien, Erziehung in Schulen usw.). Das Ergebnis sehen wir heute hier. 

Einfach ein Coronabier aufmachen und sich den Arsch ablachen! Das ist die Empfehlung und Genesung der Wahl.


----------



## WaldemarE (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Und damit jetzt auch wirklich jeder mitmacht senkt nVidia die Preise der 2080Ti auf 600€ und die der Titan auf 1000€


----------



## Ampere (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Basileukum schrieb:


> "Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können"
> 
> Angstfrei wie ein wahrer Mann und Mensch leben, anstatt wie ein  verängstigtes Tier vor einer medialen Hirnwäsche epischen Ausmaßes  einbrechen.
> 
> ...





Zu viel Bier gesoffen?


----------



## Downsampler (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Na dann, gleich mal losrennen und eine Titan RTX besorgen. Die hat auch 24 GB VRAM, damit man ordentlich Minecraft spielen kann, während man "Forscht".


----------



## PrivateCeralion (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich werde auch wieder mitmachen. Vielleicht kann meine Titan V bisschen helfen.


----------



## Downsampler (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Und damit jetzt auch wirklich jeder mitmacht senkt nVidia die Preise der 2080Ti auf 600€ und die der Titan auf 1000€



Da kannst du locker noch eine Null hintendran wegstreichen. Vielleicht kannst du diese Karten demnächst gegen eine Rolle Klopapier eintauschen.


----------



## stolle80 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Soll das Nvidia und Grosse Firmen machen, die haben doch die Server Farmen und Geld für Strom wie Heu, warum soll otto Normalo wie ich machen!


----------



## Downsampler (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Die könnten ja GeForce Now und Stadia mit FOH betreiben. Bei den Serverkapazitäten hätten sie die Lösung wahrscheinlich nach ein paar Tagen gefunden....


----------



## glatt_rasiert (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Basileukum schrieb:


> "Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können"
> 
> Angstfrei wie ein wahrer Mann und Mensch leben, anstatt wie ein verängstigtes Tier vor einer medialen Hirnwäsche epischen Ausmaßes einbrechen.
> 
> ...



Dinge zu hinterfragen liegt nicht in der Natur der westlichen Bevölkerung. Hier geht was ganz anderes ab.


----------



## Rumtata (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mein i7-4700K (6 Threads) macht etwa 20k PPD, der R9 3900X (3x6 Threads) 100k PPD, die 1050ti auch etwa 100k PPD und die RX580 etwa 350k PPD.


Ich hab mich da jetzt auch mal mit (vermutlich werde ich nur 4-5 std am Tag machen), aber irgendetwas mach ich Falsch wie es scheint.

Mir wird nur eine PPD von ca 100k angezeigt . (Schwankt stark obwohl ich sonst nix am Rechner mache)
Vega56 und Ryzen5 2600@stock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: GPU Auslastung laut Afterburner nur 1% seh ich grade.. komisch, aber warm wird sie schon^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

@Rumtata:
Dein 2600 faltet mit 11 Threads mit:
Pausiere mal testweise den SMP-Slot und schau was dann die Auslastung deiner Vega56 macht.

Wenn die Auslastung hochgeht den 2600 nur mit 10 (besser mit 8) Threads falten lassen.


----------



## Rumtata (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Rumtata:
> Dein 2600 faltet mit 11 Threads mit:
> Pausiere mal testweise den SMP-Slot und schau was dann die Auslastung deiner Vega56 macht.
> 
> Wenn die Auslastung hochgeht den 2600 nur mit 10 (besser mit 8) Threads falten lassen.



Ist leicht gestiegen, schwankt aber zwischen ~120k bis ~150k, Auslastung weiterhin nur auf 1% wobei der Afterburner das scheinbar nicht richtig ausliest, oft sind es sogar 0%.
So meintest du das oder? (oh und wärend ich schreibe ists wieder runter auf knapp über 100k) 
Könnte das am Treiber liegen (neuster)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

@Rumtata:
1. Erst mal ~10% laufen lassen weil der Client reagiert bei der Angabe nicht so schnell darauf.
2. Nim mal testweise ein anderes Tool um die Auslastung auszulesen, nicht das dir das der Afterburner falsch anzeigt.

Punktemässig muss es deutlich mehr sein, wieviel genau weiss ich nicht da ich selber keine Erfahrungen mit AMD-GPUs im Falten habe und unsere Performance-Tabelle (Folding Performance PCGH Team 70335) zur Vega56 gerade mal 4 Einträge hat (Einträge reichen von 420kPPD bis 740kPPD (den Eintrag mit 1'300'000PPD ist unglaubwürdig)).


----------



## Zero-11 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> einige Beiträge wurden ausgeblendet bzw. angepasst.
> 
> ...



Das nennt sich Zensur! Jetzt ist das hier eine Echokammer.


----------



## Rumtata (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Rumtata:
> 1. Erst mal ~10% laufen lassen weil der Client reagiert bei der Angabe nicht so schnell darauf.
> 2. Nim mal testweise ein anderes Tool um die Auslastung auszulesen, nicht das dir das der Afterburner falsch anzeigt.
> 
> Punktemässig muss es deutlich mehr sein, wieviel genau weiss ich nicht da ich selber keine Erfahrungen mit AMD-GPUs im Falten habe und unsere Performance-Tabelle (Folding Performance PCGH Team 70335) zur Vega56 gerade mal 4 Einträge hat (Einträge reichen von 420kPPD bis 740kPPD (den Eintrag mit 1'300'000PPD ist unglaubwürdig)).


Alles klar, CPU hab ich schon auf 8 geändert, dann einfach mal abwarten was sich tut.

Und ja Afterburner liest wohl falsch aus, laut HWInfo sind es ~99% Auslastung.
Danke dir!


Edit CPU auf 7 geändert weil ich irgendwo gelesen habe das man keine Primzahl nehmen soll für WU´s und er mit 12 sowie 8 keine WU´s bekam.
Jetzt hat er wieder eine mit 7 Treads. GPU Auslastung um 9% gefallen, aber damit kann ich schon leben^^

Danke dir nochmals!


----------



## bisonigor (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus, aber reichen die Supercomputer dafür nicht aus? Mit ihren PFLOPS.


----------



## PCTom (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich mach da auch mit, zumindest mit 5 Kernen+HT. Corona da muß man aktiv werden.  Hab ne VM für FH aufgesetzt und werde die vielleicht auch 24/7 laufen lassen.

Wie lang dauert es so in der Regel bis ein Auftrag bereitsteht. Momentan läuft da nichts. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Rumtata schrieb:


> Edit CPU auf 7 geändert weil ich irgendwo gelesen habe das man keine Primzahl nehmen soll für WU´s und er mit 12 sowie 8 keine WU´s bekam.


7 ist eine Primzahl > wen du in deinem Fahlog nachschaust wird da höchstwahrscheinlich die Meldung stehen dass dein 2600 nur mit 6 Kernen faltet.

Das dein 2600 vorher keine WU bekommen hat liegt rein daran das aktuell ein WU-Mangel herscht (es gibt auch die Vermutung dass die Server mit den ganzen Anfragen überfordert sind, da viele Leute die Coronaforschung unterstützen wollen).


----------



## Rumtata (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> 7 ist eine Primzahl > wen du in deinem Fahlog nachschaust wird da höchstwahrscheinlich die Meldung stehen dass dein 2600 nur mit 6 Kernen faltet.
> 
> Das dein 2600 vorher keine WU bekommen hat liegt rein daran das aktuell ein WU-Mangel herscht (es gibt auch die Vermutung dass die Server mit den ganzen Anfragen überfordert sind, da viele Leute die Coronaforschung unterstützen wollen).



Ja du hast recht, ist auf 6 reduziert..hab ich irgend wie was falsch verstanden 
Ich lass den jetzt erstmal so da ich grade im Treiber der Vega vom Standart auf OC Profil gewechselt habe, und das hört man nun auch deutlich an den lüftern , und sehen will was die Vega da leistet.

Wenn die grade aktiven WU´s fertig sind stelle ich die CPU noch mal auf 8 hoch um zu sehen ob die Vega ihre Leistung weiterhin hält und dann darf der Rechner 4-5std am Tag falten (auch nach Corona).
Danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Xapier (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Ampere schrieb:


> Mimimimimi der Strom ist so teuer mimimimimi meine 3000€ Hardware frisst zu viel Strom mimimimim...Stromrechnung.
> Wenn ich das lese kommt mir das Kotzen. Dieser Egoismus darf keinen Platz haben in dieser Welt. Lasst meine GPU glühen. Ich kannst mir leisten.
> Peinlich echt.



Genau. Ob ich nun spiele und den Strom verbrate oder mit der teuren Kiste zur Abwechslung mal etwas sinnstiftendes leiste, spielt im Stromvebrauch keine Rolle - wenn damit aber auch nur eventuell etwas Gutes getan werden kann, wieso nicht? Dieses Gejammer - beh meine Grafikkarte -, wie oft tauscht ihr die? So oft wie euer Handy? Ich hab in 20 Jahren noch keine Grafikkarte einen Alterstod sterben sehen.

Hab heute ebenfalls angefangen, Arbeitszimmer ist inzwischen gut beheizt. Ganz ehrlich, wie wurscht sind bitte 15€ im Monat zusätzlich (bei 12h täglich auf die kommt man aber wohl eher eh nicht)?


----------



## Xapier (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



PCTom schrieb:


> Ich mach da auch mit, zumindest mit 5 Kernen+HT. Corona da muß man aktiv werden.  Hab ne VM für FH aufgesetzt und werde die vielleicht auch 24/7 laufen lassen.
> 
> Wie lang dauert es so in der Regel bis ein Auftrag bereitsteht. Momentan läuft da nichts.
> 
> ...



Die CPU Berechnung ist da ziemlich ineffektiv. Im Vergleich zu meiner 1080 Ti sind die errechneten Punkte zu vernachlässigen. Ich schaffe mit 6 Kernen (12 K HT) lediglich 1/20 meiner 1080 Ti. Über die GPU kommen die Punkte und somit auch die relevante Rechenkraft. Bei mir wurde über "Any Disease" nach ca. 30 Minuten ein korrektes Projekt gewählt, momentan werden aber alle Server auf COV-19 priorisiert wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Man landet also ziemlich schnell in einem korrespondierendem Projekt.


----------



## Downsampler (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

doppelt, kann weg


----------



## Downsampler (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus, aber reichen die Supercomputer dafür nicht aus? Mit ihren PFLOPS.



Diese Supercomputer sind damit beschäftigt, die Aktienbörsen im Voraus zu berechnen.

Keine Rechenzeit übrig um die Krankheiten des Pöbels zu bekämpfen, der diese Maschinen bezahlt hat...


----------



## PCTom (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Xapier schrieb:


> Die CPU Berechnung ist da ziemlich ineffektiv. Im Vergleich zu meiner 1080 Ti sind die errechneten Punkte zu vernachlässigen. Ich schaffe mit 6 Kernen (12 K HT) lediglich 1/20 meiner 1080 Ti. Über die GPU kommen die Punkte und somit auch die relevante Rechenkraft. Bei mir wurde über "Any Disease" nach ca. 30 Minuten ein korrektes Projekt gewählt, momentan werden aber alle Server auf COV-19 priorisiert wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Man landet also ziemlich schnell in einem korrespondierendem Projekt.



Ich habe wie im Artikel beschrieben überflüssige Leistung bereitgestellt . Man kann zwar auch Grafikkarten in VMs einbinden, ich wollte aber nur mit der CPU falten.


----------



## sethdiabolos (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich bin seit knapp einer Woche bei Rosetta@home und BOINC. Könnte da ja auch Folding@home mit nutzen, aber Rosetta war als erstes da hinsichtlich COVID 19.
Lasst uns helfen diesen Dreck aus der Welt zu schaffen. Zusammen kann die Community bestimmt einen kleinen Superrechner ersetzen.


----------



## Moriendor (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Xapier schrieb:


> Genau. Ob ich nun spiele und den Strom verbrate oder mit der teuren Kiste zur Abwechslung mal etwas sinnstiftendes leiste, spielt im Stromvebrauch keine Rolle - wenn damit aber auch nur eventuell etwas Gutes getan werden kann, wieso nicht? Dieses Gejammer - beh meine Grafikkarte -, wie oft tauscht ihr die? So oft wie euer Handy? Ich hab in 20 Jahren noch keine Grafikkarte einen Alterstod sterben sehen.



Jup... man sieht in diesem Thread mal wieder sehr schön, wer der "Generation Selfie" angehört  . Da reicht der Horizont dank entsprechender Konditionierung leider nur von der Nasenspitze bis zum ca. 30cm entfernten Smartphonebildschirm. Mitmenschen? Kann man die essen? Nee? Dann können die weg...

Siehe auch: ARD-Satire: „Coronavirus rafft die Alten dahin. Das ist nur gerecht“ - WELT


----------



## Hornissentreiber (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



bisonigor schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus, aber  reichen die Supercomputer dafür nicht aus? Mit ihren PFLOPS.


Im Prinzip schon, aber Supercomputer haben alle schon Aufgaben, wie die Berechnung von Wettervorhersagen. Die haben nicht mal eben ein paar PFLOPS übrig. Diese teuren Dinger werden natürlich nur finanziert, wenn die Aufgaben dafür schon vorher klar sind und werden dann so gut es geht ausgelastet. Forscher in aller Welt konkurrieren miteinander um die Rechenleistung von Supercomputern, denn es gibt noch lange nicht genug um den Bedarf zu decken.

Folding@Home und ähnliche Projekte nutzen nun zwei Tatsachen aus:
1. Jeder PC läuft die meiste Zeit im Idle, auch, wenn du z. B. irgendwelche Arbeit daran erledigst oder im Internet surfst. Wenn du z. B. sehr schnell einen Text tippst, verfällt eine moderne CPU zwischen zwei Buchstaben mehrere Milliarden Takte lang in Tiefschlaf. D.h., es ist eine Menge ungenutze Rechenleistung auf sämtlichen PC´s Weltweit vorhanden, die sinnvoll genutzt werden kann.
2. Die Analyse wissenschaftlicher Daten, oder, wie hier, das Falten von Proteinen, lässt sich gut in ganz kleine Einzelaufgaben zerteilen. Diese kleinteiligen Aufgaben können problemlos von jedem herkömmlichen PC abgearbeitet werden.

Jetzt kommt der eigentliche Clou: wenn Millionen Nutzer sich an so einem Projekt beteiligen, übersteigt deren summierte Rechenleistung locker die jedes Supercomputers. Wir, die wir uns daran beteiligen, spenden also ganz einfach die brachliegende Rechenleistung unserer PC´s, was natürlich Stromkosten verursacht. Davon merkt man selber nichts, die Nutzbarkeit deines PC´s wird dadurch in keiner Weise beeinträchtigt. Die Stromkosten hängen natürlich von deiner Hardware ab und wie viel du für Strom zahlst, aber mehr als einige Euro zusätzlich pro Woche werden es nicht.



Downsampler schrieb:


> Diese Supercomputer sind damit beschäftigt, die Aktienbörsen im Voraus zu berechnen.


Zunächst mal: An der Börse werden Transaktionen über sehr schnelle Server abgewickelt, das schon, aber im Voraus wird da gar nichts berechnet. Diese Server gehören den diversen Big Playern an der Börse, wie der Börse selbst und Banken, wurden also NICHT vom Steuerzahler bezahlt, wie du behauptest.
Die Supercomputer, die für eine Aufgabe die das Falten von Proteinen in Frage kämen, haben andere Aufgaben. Das wären z. B. die Wettervorhersage, die Analyse von Daten aus Teilchenbeschleunigern oder die Simulation von Kernwaffen (leider), um nur ein paar zu nennen. 
Mit anderen Worten: du schreibst Schmarrn.



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Zensur! Jetzt ist das hier eine Echokammer.


Dann verzieh dich doch bitte einfach in deine flache-Erde-Echsenmenschen-Raketen-können-ohne-Luft-nicht-funktionieren-Aluhut-Echokammer. 



stolle80 schrieb:


> Soll das Nvidia und Grosse Firmen machen, die haben doch die Server Farmen und Geld für Strom wie Heu, warum soll otto Normalo wie ich machen!


Die Einen legen sich in Krisen auf den Rücken und warten, dass "die da" etwas für sie tun, die Anderen versuchen eben selbst einen kleinen Beitrag zu leisten. Warte ruhig weiter darauf, dass dir die gebratenen Tauben in den Mund fliegen. 

Das kann ich wirklich nicht mehr ab: "Warum ICH? DIE sollen erst mal was machen, DIE nicht ICH!"


----------



## T-MAXX (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Gut für die Forschung aber schlecht für unser Klima.
Wer die Wahl hat, hat auch die Qual.
Corona-Virus ist das Unwort des Jahres 2020, das steht fest.


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Am besten fürs Klima wäre es wohl wenn eine Kreuzung aus Masern und Ebola uns alle danieder rafft.
Da es dem Klima aber egal ist, was das beste für's Klima ist, geht's schlussendlich nur um das Wohl des Menschen. Und deshalb darum, was gut für die Forschung ist. Und letzten Endes sind dann ein paar kWh für's Falten ein kleiner Preis den wir alle bereit sein sollten zu zahlen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Das dein 2600 vorher keine WU bekommen hat liegt rein daran das aktuell ein WU-Mangel herscht (es gibt auch die Vermutung dass die Server mit den ganzen Anfragen überfordert sind, da viele Leute die Coronaforschung unterstützen wollen).



Sieht auch im Log bei mir so aus:


> 23:07:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
> 23:07:09:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 140.163.4.231:80
> 23:07:30:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Failed to connect to 140.163.4.231:80: Ein Verbindungsversuch ist fehlgeschlagen, da die Gegenstelle nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne nicht richtig reagiert hat, oder die hergestellte Verbindung war fehlerhaft, da der verbundene Host nicht reagiert hat.





Rumtata schrieb:


> Wenn die grade aktiven WU´s fertig sind stelle ich die CPU noch mal auf 8 hoch um zu sehen ob die Vega ihre Leistung weiterhin hält und dann darf der Rechner 4-5std am Tag falten (auch nach Corona).
> Danke für deine Hilfe!



Der GPU-Thread braucht eigentlich nicht viel CPU-Leistung.
Bei mir lief es auch auf dem i7, welcher 8 Threads bietet problemlos mit 6 Threads. 
Zumindest als ich es das letzte mal gemacht habe. Aktuell s.o.




T-MAXX schrieb:


> Gut für die Forschung aber schlecht für unser Klima.



Alleine, das was jetzt durchs nicht Fliegen eingespart wird ist wohl mehr, als die paar PCs beim falten verbrauchen.



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> Am besten fürs Klima wäre es wohl wenn eine Kreuzung aus Masern und Ebola uns alle danieder rafft.



Masern bringt aber nicht wirklich was, denn dagegen sind die meisten Kinder schon geimpft.


----------



## PCTom (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Scheint wohl Rechenleistung im Überfluss zugeben momentan ich habe Gestern nur eine WU bekommen, die ganze Nacht war nichts mehr. Ich probiere es heut Abend noch einmal.


----------



## onkel-foehn (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



SirChris schrieb:


> Ich mach deswegen seit vorgestern bei PCGH-Team mit



Werde ich heut Abend auch gleich mal einrichten (Nachdem das SETI Projekt eingestellt wird).
Da meine Vega 56 in Games eh völlig unterfordert ist …     

MfG Föhn.


----------



## AlphaMale (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



remember5 schrieb:


> Anstatt das Nvidia die CoronaFakeWelle abreitet wie der rest der gleichgeschalteten Fakemedien sollen die mal ihre neue Grafikkartengeneration aufm Markt bringen.
> Die Stromkosten steigen wegen der Fakenews der letzten Monate (Klimawandel, FFF, Greta, Stromproduktionsauslagerung ins Ausland etc.) schon genug jetzt wollen die ihre eigenen Stromkosten senken und wer weiss welche Daten abgreifen auf Kosten der Gamer/Kundschaft. Als ob deren Karten nicht schon teuer genug sind.


You made my Day. Ehrlich, danke das du mein erster Lacher an diesem Tag bist.


----------



## mArkus_1 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Um es noch besser medial zu vermarkten wäre doch eine Info die Kapa aus Gforce now teilweise zu verwenden ein cooler Schritt gewesen. 

Egal, schön das es kostenlose Werbung bekommt das Projekt. 

Die Leute und ihre Stromrechnung  .
Fällt doch eh gerade alles aus. Urlaub, Kino und co.

Da sind 15€ mehr doch Latte bei ner 3000€ Hardware.

Ich für meinen Teil bin dabei. Coole Idee  mit dem Bonus vielleicht was zu erreichen. 

Gruß


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Habe gestern auch mal angefangen zu falten. 8000 Punkte sind als Einstieg nicht viel aber immerhin etwas. Der Cpu Lüfter drehte dafür mit 3000RPM etwas lauter als gewöhnlich.


----------



## onkel-foehn (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Im Radio hat ein "Experte" gerade gemeint, ALLE sollen doch ein paar Corona Bier trinken, als "Kommunikatives Gleitmittel" (mein persönlicher Favorit zum Wort des Jahres),
um auch mal wieder über etwas anderes zu reden.
Also lasst und über TECHNIK quatschen, philosophieren, fachsimpeln …    

MfG Föhn.


----------



## onkel-foehn (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Downsampler schrieb:


> Na dann, gleich mal losrennen und eine Titan RTX besorgen. Die hat auch 24 GB VRAM, damit man ordentlich Minecraft spielen kann, während man "Forscht".



Selbstverfreilich mit RT on       

MfG Föhn.


----------



## onkel-foehn (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> (den Eintrag mit 1'300'000PPD ist unglaubwürdig)).



Das ist doch der Automat von "Schaffe / Poly / Highlander" !      

MfG Föhn.


----------



## IguanaGaming (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Was hier sich jeden Tag verrückt gemacht wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Solltet aufhören euch verrückt machen zu lassen, weil jeden Tag medial ein Fest abgefeiert wird. Es gibt jedes Jahr weltweit hunderttausende die an Influenza/ Grippe sterben. 2017/2018 hatten wir 25.000 Tote in Deutschland, mit über 9 Millionen Arztbesuchen. Kann sich von euch irgendwer daran erinnern das dahingehend irgendwie großartig darüber berichtet oder deutschlandweit Vorkehrungen getroffen wurden, wie jetzt bei Corona. (Schaetzungen des RKI: Besonders viele Grippetote 2017/2018 | tagesschau.de)

Keine Ahnung was der ganze scheiß hier soll und was hinter der ganzen Panik mache steckt. Auch wenn die Sterberate 2-3x höher liegt als bei Influenza, sind trotz alledem, wie auch bei Grippe, nur Risikopatienten davon betroffen. Solltet vielleicht mal anfangen den Mist der uns hier jeden Tag aufgetischt wird, kritisch zu hinterfragen und aufhören auf den Hysterie Hypetrain aufzuspringen. Ich geh dann mal Klopapier einkaufen ...

*edit*
ganze 3000 Tote und über 80.000 Infektionen in China bei 1.4 Milliarden Menschen, ist schon eine Hausnummer ... im Vergleich dazu wirkt die Grippewelle 2017/2018 bei uns ... merkt ihr was ? ne ich glaub ihr merkt schon lange nix mehr ...



> Seit Beginn der Epidemie im Dezember haben sich nach der offiziellen Statistik insgesamt 80 860 Menschen in Festlandchina mit dem neuen Coronavirus infiziert. Mehr als 65 000 haben die Krankenhäuser wieder verlassen. 3213 Tote sind bislang in der Volksrepublik zu beklagen. Coronavirus: China vermeldet ueberraschende Zahlen - Bahnt sich im Iran eine Katastrophe an? | Welt


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich merke nix....


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Könnte die PCGH-Redaktion den Artikel bitte mit einem anderen Titelbild austatten?

Immer wenn ich den Typ sehe, denke ich an Rumpelstilzchen.


----------



## Horrocko (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Was hier sich jeden Tag verrückt gemacht wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Solltet aufhören euch verrückt machen zu lassen, weil jeden Tag medial ein Fest abgefeiert wird. Es gibt jedes Jahr weltweit hunderttausende die an Influenza/ Grippe sterben. 2017/2018 hatten wir 25.000 Tote in Deutschland, mit über 9 Millionen Arztbesuchen. Kann sich von euch irgendwer daran erinnern das dahingehend irgendwie großartig darüber berichtet oder deutschlandweit Vorkehrungen getroffen wurden, wie jetzt bei Corona. (Schaetzungen des RKI: Besonders viele Grippetote 2017/2018 | tagesschau.de)
> 
> Keine Ahnung was der ganze scheiß hier soll und was hinter der ganzen Panik mache steckt. Auch wenn die Sterberate 2-3x höher liegt als bei Influenza, sind trotz alledem, wie auch bei Grippe, nur Risikopatienten davon betroffen. Solltet vielleicht mal anfangen den Mist der uns hier jeden Tag aufgetischt wird, kritisch zu hinterfragen und aufhören auf den Hysterie Hypetrain aufzuspringen. Ich geh dann mal Klopapier einkaufen ...
> 
> ...



Du vergisst einen wesentlichen Aspekt - nämlich dass die normale Grippe nicht durch Corona ersetzt wird, sondern nebenher auch noch existiert. Wenn wir also beide Welle gleichzeitig zulassen, dann bricht das Gesundheitssystem zusammen, weil es nicht mehr genug Betten und Beatmungsgeräte gibt. DAS ist der Grund, warum die Sache ernst genommen wird und auch ernst genommen werden sollte. In Italien liegt die Mortalitätsrate beim Coronavirus aktuell bei knackigen 8% (EDIT: in bestätigten Fällen), eben aufgrund überlasteter Krankenhäuser - ein Vergleich zur Influenza lässt sich da kaum mehr ziehen. Und ja, ich weiß, einen echten Zyniker überzeugt auch das Argument nicht, weil "ist ja gut fürs Rentensystem".

Zum Thema an sich: Folding ist auch abseits von Corona eine gute Idee.


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Deswegen sollen die Leute ja zuhause bleiben, damit nicht alle auf EINMAL krank werden.

Krank werden sie auf jeden Fall irgendwann, das Virus verschwindet ja nicht einfach so.


----------



## Don Dogma (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Am Ende des Jahres wird abgerechnet und nicht am Anfang. Es muss die erste Welle erstmal einmal komplett durch und dann wird es weitere Wellen geben. Bei der Spanischen Grippe und der Pest waren es vor allem die Folgewellen, die am Schlimmsten waren. Weiß nicht, wieso immer mit China verglichen wird. China hat radikal reagiert und Millionenmetropolen frühzeitig komplett dicht gemacht, weshalb die Zahlen sich auf einzelne Regionen beschränken. Das wird bei uns, wenn überhaupt, viel zu spät gemacht werden. Gibt ja jetzt schon genug Stimmen, die meinen, dass alle Maßnahmen sowieso umsonst sind. Wir haben bei uns bereits im ganzen Land Infektionen und werden ganz sicher sehr bald das Gesundheitssystem überlasten und DANN kann man sich ein erstes Bild machen, was im Rest der Welt passieren wird. USA, die keine Krankenversicherungspflicht haben und erst recht sämtliche 3. Welt Länder ohne Gesundheitssystem. Dass es jetzt immer noch Leute gibt, die die Lage nicht erkannt haben, ist traurig. Informiert euch doch endlich mal breit flächig!


----------



## GEChun (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Was hier sich jeden Tag verrückt gemacht wird, geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Solltet aufhören euch verrückt machen zu lassen, weil jeden Tag medial ein Fest abgefeiert wird. Es gibt jedes Jahr weltweit hunderttausende die an Influenza/ Grippe sterben. 2017/2018 hatten wir 25.000 Tote in Deutschland, mit über 9 Millionen Arztbesuchen. Kann sich von euch irgendwer daran erinnern das dahingehend irgendwie großartig darüber berichtet oder deutschlandweit Vorkehrungen getroffen wurden, wie jetzt bei Corona. (Schaetzungen des RKI: Besonders viele Grippetote 2017/2018 | tagesschau.de)
> 
> Keine Ahnung was der ganze scheiß hier soll und was hinter der ganzen Panik mache steckt. Auch wenn die Sterberate 2-3x höher liegt als bei Influenza, sind trotz alledem, wie auch bei Grippe, nur Risikopatienten davon betroffen. Solltet vielleicht mal anfangen den Mist der uns hier jeden Tag aufgetischt wird, kritisch zu hinterfragen und aufhören auf den Hysterie Hypetrain aufzuspringen. Ich geh dann mal Klopapier einkaufen ...
> 
> ...



Ganze 3000 Tote... und Italien hat auch schon "nur" 1000 Tote.. ja dann können wir die Krankheit ja durchwinken von 80 Mio Deutschen sterben ja dann auch "nur" 1000-2000 Menschen... und 3,5% von 80 Mio sind mehr als 1-2k... 
Ach es sind alte, mit vorerkrankung?

"Ja, dann ist es ja noch weniger schlimm!" Hast du das da gerade geschrieben?

Wer bist du, das du Menschenleben der Art bewertest, Gott?

Ein Politiker der die Entscheidung trifft das Virus durch zuwinken oder zu egalisieren, egal wie wenig oder wie viele es trifft könnte man sogar Massenmord vorwerfen!!
Es sind bisher ja schon Menschen im 4 stelligen Bereich, wo fängt Massenmord an?

Also ganz ehrlich, ja Corona ist nicht so schlimm, aber es trifft eine doch erhebliche Zahl an Menschen, egal ob Alt mit Vorerkrankung oder nicht. 

AUCH DIESE MENSCHEN HABEN DAS RECHT AUF MEDIZINISCHE VERSORGUNG, VERPFLEGUNG UND FÜRSORGE, DIE LÄSST MAN NICHT EINFACH STERBEN!!!!


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was der ganze scheiß hier soll und was hinter der ganzen Panik mache steckt. Auch wenn die Sterberate 2-3x höher liegt als bei Influenza, sind trotz alledem, wie auch bei Grippe, nur Risikopatienten davon betroffen. Solltet vielleicht mal


Du bist mir ja ein ganz Schlauer.
'Nur Risikopatienten' bedeutet bei 750Mio Europäern mindestens 25% (jeder mit Vorerkrankung oder älter als 60Jahre). Bei einer geschätzten Letalität von über 65 Jährigen von ca. 20%. 
Macht nur mal schnell gut >30Mio tote Europäer (bei kompletter Durchseuchung, die es jetzt zu Verhindern gilt)

Und die wesentlichen Unterschiede zur Grippe sind, dass die Grippe schon alle durchseucht hat und Corona eben noch nicht. Und dass es für Grippe einen relativ funktionierenden Impfstoff gibt, für Corona frühestens in einem Jahr.

Wenn alles schlimmer kommt als du jetzt vorgibst zu wissen, kannst ja deinen Post hinterher immer noch ändern und sagen, du hättest es immer schon gewusst, und es ein Verfehlen der Politik ist, dass keine ausreichenden Maßnahmen getroffen wurden.
Du ganz Schlauer


----------



## IguanaGaming (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Horrocko schrieb:


> eben aufgrund überlasteter Krankenhäuser - ein Vergleich zur Influenza lässt sich da kaum mehr ziehen.



Ich weis ja nicht wie du es so mit Zahlen hast. Selbst wenn sie diese ganzen Maßnahmen nicht machen würden und es dann doch mehr als 3-8x so viele Tote wären und die Grippe Toten von 2017/2018 mit über 150.000 Toten übersteigen würden. Wäre das kein Grund für mich in Panik zu verfallen und das sage ich dir übrigens als Risikopatient mit Typ 2 Diabetes. Selbst wenn in China 14.000.000 Millionen Menschen vom Virus dahingerafft werden würden. Wären dies keine 1% von der gesamt Bevölkerung oder bei uns mit über 800.000. Daher was soll das ganze bitte, gerade und vor allem im Hinblick auf die Zahlen in China.



> Ansteckungsgefahr und Sterblichkeit sind beim Coronavirus nach Experteneinschätzung etwa so hoch wie bei Influenza. Der Münchner Chefarzt, der die deutschen Infizierten behandelt, legt sich fest: Corona sei auf keinen Fall gefährlicher als Influenza.
> 
> Chefarzt Clemens Wendtner von der Klinik für Infektiologie in der München Klinik Schwabing, wo sieben der zwölf Infizierten in Deutschland behandelt werden, hält die Gefährlichkeit des Coronavirus für überschätzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

China als Zahlenbeispiel ist aber nicht mehr so relevant, weil sich China abgeschottet hat und die Ausbreitung anscheinend verhindert hat. Zumindest bleiben die offiziellen Fallzahlen bei ca. 80.000 konstant.
Aber die Zahlen der restlichen Welt steigt rasant an und es gibt ca. auch ca. 80.000 Infizierte, wobei die Zahlen quasi 6-10 Tage (wg. Inkubationszeit und Krankheitsverlauf) in der Vergangenheit liegen.

Und die Chinesen haben sich viel früher abgeschottet als der Rest der Welt. (zum einen zeitlich als auch in Relation zu den Fallzahlen)


----------



## IguanaGaming (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Und ? selbst wenn es Millionen infizierte jeden Tag geben würde ? solang die Sterblichkeitsrate im einstelligen Prozentbereich liegt, rechtfertigt dies nicht solche Maßnahmen. Bei Influenza juckt es wie gesagt auch keinen wenn mal 25.000 Menschen bei uns über den Jordan gehen. Deswegen in Panik zu verfallen und solch ein mediales Feuerwerk ab zu brennen und solche tiefgreifende Maßnahmen zu beschließen. Könnte man wie gesagt auch jedes Jahr bei Influenza beschließen, wenn es dahingehend nach eurer "humanitären" Ader geht. Mal von der Kausalität unserer ignoranten Lebensweise hier und dessen weltweiten Konsequenzen mal abgesehen. Finde ich solche Aussagen übrigens ziemlich heuchlerisch ...


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Sie liegt ja nur im Durchschnitt im einstelligen Bereich.
Und wenn das Gesundheitssystem zusammenbricht sterben viel mehr andere Menschen noch zusätzlich an der normalen Grippe, an Autounfällen, an Krebs usw. als normal.


----------



## BxBender (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wow. PCGH braucht wirklich Nvidia, um das als News zu bringen.
> Das mit dem Folding zum Coronavirus gab es bereits am 3.3.2020.
> Coronavirus-Forschung: Stanford-Wissenschaftler bitten um Rechenressourcen  | heise online
> 
> Aber klar. Erst wenn Nvidia auf den Zug für eigene PR springt, lohnt es sich darüber zu berichten.



Jungs, gehts noch? Menschen versuchen zu helfen, und ihr redet denen alles kaputt? Also wirklich...


----------



## BxBender (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Und ? selbst wenn es Millionen infizierte jeden Tag geben würde ? solang die Sterblichkeitsrate im einstelligen Prozentbereich liegt, rechtfertigt dies nicht solche Maßnahmen. Bei Influenza juckt es wie gesagt auch keinen wenn mal 25.000 Menschen bei uns über den Jordan gehen. Deswegen in Panik zu verfallen und solch ein mediales Feuerwerk ab zu brennen und solche tiefgreifende Maßnahmen zu beschließen. Könnte man wie gesagt auch jedes Jahr bei Influenza beschließen, wenn es dahingehend nach eurer "humanitären" Ader geht. Mal von der Kausalität unserer ignoranten Lebensweise hier und dessen weltweiten Konsequenzen mal abgesehen. Finde ich solche Aussagen übrigens ziemlich heuchlerisch ...



Na dann hoffe ich doch, dich oder deine Familienangehörigen trifft es schnell genug, um solchen dummen Kommentaren nicht länger ausgesetzt zu sein.
Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen.
Dieser Spruch ist uralt und anscheinend immer noch die einzig richtige Sprache, die einige Menschen zu verstehen scheinen.
Ignoranz und Unverständnis sind die Pest der Moderne.
Schau dir mal Aufnahmen mit versteckter Kamera in China an, was da auf einen zukommen kann, wenn die Menschen sogar heute noch mit einer Seuche überfordert sind.
Ebola schon vergessen? Ach, war ja nicht in Deutschland, dann zählt das maximal als Schnupfen, und nicht als echte Krankheit und Gefährdung.
Pest und Lepra im Mittelalter und der Antike? Nein Danke, solche Ausmaße brauche ich nicht hier vor Ort.
Jeder, der der einstelligen Todesrate nichts abgewinnen kann, soll bitte hier und jetzt eine Person aus seinem Familien-, Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis nennen, die auf seinen persönlichen Wunsch hin sterben sollte, um diese Statistik zu erfüllen.
Wer kann das mit seinem Gewissen dann noch vereinbaren? Wenn es plötzlich um Menschen mit Namen und dazugehörigem Gesicht vor Augen geht? Na?
Einige Statistiker reden von etwa 3%, angeblich soll in Italien sogar 8% vorliegen?
Sagen wir 3%, sind also 1 von 30.
Ich hätte schon alleine Probleme damit, wenn in der Firma 3 oder 4 Personen deswegen nicht mehr zur Arbeit kämen, nur weil das Gesundheitssystem vielleicht irgendwann zusammenbricht und man diese ganzen Menschen einfach nicht mehr ordentlich behandeln könnte, und die Sterblichkeitsrate deswegen ungleich noch viel höher ausfällt, als das, was jetzt gerade im Anfangsstadium(!) so los ist.
Die wirtschaftlichen Schäden darf man auch nicht vergessen.
Alle reden nur davon, was Kriege selbst von den angeblichen Siegern fordern.
Aber so etwas ist auch nicht weit davon entfernt, wenn man nur die baulichen und landschaftlichen Schäden ausklammert.
Wie gesagt, wenn man nichts dagegen unternimmt.
Man braucht nicht in Panik zu verfallen, aber Ignoranz ist das Benzin für die Glut.
Denkt darüber nach.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Und ? selbst wenn es Millionen infizierte jeden Tag geben würde ? solang die Sterblichkeitsrate im einstelligen Prozentbereich liegt, rechtfertigt dies nicht solche Maßnahmen. Bei Influenza juckt es wie gesagt auch keinen wenn mal 25.000 Menschen bei uns über den Jordan gehen. Deswegen in Panik zu verfallen und solch ein mediales Feuerwerk ab zu brennen und solche tiefgreifende Maßnahmen zu beschließen. Könnte man wie gesagt auch jedes Jahr bei Influenza beschließen, wenn es dahingehend nach eurer "humanitären" Ader geht. Mal von der Kausalität unserer ignoranten Lebensweise hier und dessen weltweiten Konsequenzen mal abgesehen. Finde ich solche Aussagen übrigens ziemlich heuchlerisch ...



Corona verbreitet sich viel schneller als Influenza. Stell dir vor, die halbe deutsche Bevölkerung ist infiziert (was ohne Totalquaratäne realistisch ist): der "einstellige Prozentbereich" ernster Fälle ist dann so hoch, dass es bei weitem nicht genug Plätze in Krankenhäusern gibt - und es gibt ja noch Leute mit ganz anderen Krankheiten... Das Problem ist nicht der Virus selbst im einzelnen Fall, es ist seine Ausbreitung.

Schau dir an was gerade in Italien passiert: da werden in Camps die Leute sortiert bevor sie ins Krankenhaus kommen. Die die man noch retten kann kommen rein, die anderen... Ja, Pech gehabt. In Ostfrankreich (wo ich selber wohne) kommen die Krankenhäuser langsam an ihre Grenzen. Und das wird bald auch in Deutschland so sein, wenn nicht gleich eine Totalquarantäne wie in Italien, Spanien (und wohl heute noch Frankreich) ausgerufen wird.


----------



## FussyTom (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Moin Leute. 

Feine Sache mit dem Falten. Das Thema gibt es ja schon einige Jahre und ich finde es gut das es nochmal in das Gedächtnis der Leute zurückgerufen wird. Ich verstehe nicht warum sich einige wegen dem Strom aufregen. Dann machen es halt nur die, die es mit sich und ihrem Leben vereinbaren können. Weis gar nicht warum hier immer so eine Welle geschoben wird von einigen. Wenn man das nicht will, dann macht man es einfach nicht. Das muss man doch nicht tausend Mal im Forum kund tun. 

Meine ASUS ROG Strix GTX1080Ti O11G faltet jetzt jedenfalls im PCGH_Team mit und hat auch schon den ersten Arbeitsauftrag wie es scheint. 

Ich bekomme bloß die CPU nicht von "Ready" auf "Running". Ist die etwa schon zu alt???  Ich probiere mal noch etwas rum.

Vielleicht kann mir da aber einer mal einen heißen Tipp geben?  Es ist ein AMD Ryzen 1800X.

Danke


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



foldinghomealone schrieb:


> China als Zahlenbeispiel ist aber nicht mehr so relevant, weil sich China abgeschottet hat und die Ausbreitung anscheinend verhindert hat. Zumindest bleiben die offiziellen Fallzahlen bei ca. 80.000 konstant.



Interessanter ist vor allem die Zahl der wieder Gesunden, die liegt mittlerweile bei 67.000. Die Zahl der noch infizierten liegt dort zum ersten mal unter 10.000.
Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de

In anderen Ländern ist so ein starkes Ende der Welle aber bisher nicht absehbar.

Hier sieht es aktuell noch so aus:


			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/newsticker/liveblog-coronavirus-119.html#Robert-Koch-Institut-Zahl-der-Neuinfizierten-steigt-rasch-an schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Angaben des Robert Koch-Instituts gibt es in Deutschland inzwischen 4838 laborbestätigte Fälle einer Ansteckung mit dem Coronavirus. Das seien 1043 mehr als noch gestern, sagte RKI-Vize-Präsident Lars Schaade in Berlin.
> 
> Bislang seien zwölf Menschen in Deutschland an dem Virus gestorben. Die Zahl der neu Infizierten steige nach wie vor relativ rasch an, sagt Schaade. Es gehe jetzt darum, die eingeleiteten Maßnahmen schnell umzusetzen.







Kahless83 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum sich einige wegen dem Strom aufregen.



Bei meinem Ryzen PC kostet der Strom nicht mal was. 

Nützt bloß leider auch nichts, wenn einem aktuell keine WUs übrig bleiben. 




Kahless83 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme bloß die CPU nicht von "Ready" auf "Running".



Unten sollte aber auch "Download" ewig stehen. 
Wie gesagt, es gibt zu wenig WUs.


----------



## Xapier (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Moin Leute.
> 
> Feine Sache mit dem Falten. Das Thema gibt es ja schon einige Jahre und ich finde es gut das es nochmal in das Gedächtnis der Leute zurückgerufen wird. Ich verstehe nicht warum sich einige wegen dem Strom aufregen. Dann machen es halt nur die, die es mit sich und ihrem Leben vereinbaren können. Weis gar nicht warum hier immer so eine Welle geschoben wird von einigen. Wenn man das nicht will, dann macht man es einfach nicht. Das muss man doch nicht tausend Mal im Forum kund tun.
> 
> ...




Wenn deine CPU nichts zu tun hat, gibt es gerade keinen Arbeitsauftrag. War bei mir gestern auch ab und zu. Die GPU hat jedoch meistens zu tun, da es dort mehr Projekte als für die CPU gibt.


----------



## gladiator2555 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Einfach nur reine massen Verdummung und massen Manipulation. Schaltet eurer Gehirn ein, falls es noch vorhanden ist!!! Und schaltet endlich euer scheiß Fernseher aus!!!


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich hab hier gar keinen Fernseher. Die aktuellen Informationen bekommt man doch auch über den Ticker: Coronavirus: +++ Bayern ruft Katastrophenfall aus +++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## restX3 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier gar keinen Fernseher. Die aktuellen Informationen bekommt man doch auch über den Ticker: Coronavirus: +++ Bayern ruft Katastrophenfall aus +++ | tagesschau.de



Ist ja schön und gut, nur bringt das nichts wenn man eine Bundesregierung hat die inkompetenter nicht sein kann. Merkel schleust übrigens fröhlich weiter Migranten nach DE per Flieger. Muss man sich mal geben in Zeiten einer Pandemie. Ich geh sogar davon aus das es in DE am schlimmsten werden wird mit Corona. Man handelt viel zu spät und überlässt alles den Bundesländer.


----------



## SkyLand (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

In der Wintersaison 2017/ 2018 sind 25.000 Menschen, hier in DEUTSCHLAND, an der "normalen Grippe" gestorben, hat keinen Interessiert, niemand ist in Panik ausgebrochen oder Veranstaltungen wurden abgesagt, keine Schulen hatten geschlossen.
Jetzt gibt es 8 Tote, die an Corona verstorben sind, in Deutschland, die zu dem noch zur Risikogruppe gehörten, dazu zählen ältere und schwache Menschen und Menschen mit einem schwachen Immunsystem oder eben auch Kinder, also die gleiche Risikogruppe wie bei der Grippe auch und man könnte denken die Pest wäre wieder ausgebrochen. 
In ein paar Monaten hat das ganze dann sowieso wieder jeder vergessen, wie bei BSE oder der Vogelgrippe auch, eventuell sterben im kommenden Winter wieder viel mehr an der Grippe, als an Corona, aber das wird dann keinem was ausmachen, schließlich ist Grippe ja normal, allgegenwärtig und was sind schon 25.000 Tote ? 
Klar sollte man dafür sorgen, das man sich nicht ansteckt, aber das muss man bei der Grippe eben auch, deshalb muss doch nicht alles und jeder, gerade hier im verwöhnten Deutschland in Panik ausbrechen oder das ganze als "The Walking Dead" hinstellen. 
Sorry, aber das ist für mich nicht verständlich, deshalb werde ich bestimmt auch kein Programm installieren was sonst noch was irgendwo hinschickt, wer weiß schon wofür das ganze am Ende dann zusätzlich noch genutzt wird, anonym läuft das ganze garantiert nicht.


----------



## Don Dogma (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wie kann man nur soviel ******* schreiben. Es geht hier niemanden darum, in Panik zu verfallen sondern mit Gesunden Menschenverstand achtsam mit der Situation umzugehen aber das ist wohl bei vielen nicht drin. Nochmals: wir werden am Ende des Jahres weit mehr Tote haben als bei deiner Grippe und das Thema ist auch nicht in ein paar Wochen vergessen. Wir werden bis zum Impfstoff warten müssen und in dieser Zeit die Verbreitung so weit wie möglich einzudämmen versuchen, durch möglichst wenig Kontakt zu anderen.  Du hast dich weder über das Virus informiert, noch über das Programm in dem Artikel aber Hauptsache mal die Fresse aufreißen. Hopfen und Malz verloren bei dir.





SkyLand schrieb:


> In der Wintersaison 2017/ 2018 sind 25.000 Menschen, hier in DEUTSCHLAND, an der "normalen Grippe" gestorben, hat keinen Interessiert, niemand ist in Panik ausgebrochen oder Veranstaltungen wurden abgesagt, keine Schulen hatten geschlossen.
> Jetzt gibt es 8 Tote, die an Corona verstorben sind, in Deutschland, die zu dem noch zur Risikogruppe gehörten, dazu zählen ältere und schwache Menschen und Menschen mit einem schwachen Immunsystem oder eben auch Kinder, also die gleiche Risikogruppe wie bei der Grippe auch und man könnte denken die Pest wäre wieder ausgebrochen.
> In ein paar Monaten hat das ganze dann sowieso wieder jeder vergessen, wie bei BSE oder der Vogelgrippe auch, eventuell sterben im kommenden Winter wieder viel mehr an der Grippe, als an Corona, aber das wird dann keinem was ausmachen, schließlich ist Grippe ja normal, allgegenwärtig und was sind schon 25.000 Tote ?
> Klar sollte man dafür sorgen, das man sich nicht ansteckt, aber das muss man bei der Grippe eben auch, deshalb muss doch nicht alles und jeder, gerade hier im verwöhnten Deutschland in Panik ausbrechen oder das ganze als "The Walking Dead" hinstellen.
> Sorry, aber das ist für mich nicht verständlich, deshalb werde ich bestimmt auch kein Programm installieren was sonst noch was irgendwo hinschickt, wer weiß schon wofür das ganze am Ende dann zusätzlich noch genutzt wird, anonym läuft das ganze garantiert nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



restX3 schrieb:


> Merkel schleust übrigens fröhlich weiter Migranten nach DE per Flieger.



So ein quatsch. Aber Hauptsache mal wieder die Fakenews der AfD verbreiten oder was? 
Es geht um die Rückholung von Urlaubern. Tui setzt Reisegeschaeft aus und holt Urlauber zurueck - airliners.de


----------



## foldinghomealone (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich glaube der Link wurde schon mal verteilt, aber er ist auch für die Ungläubigen interessant bzgl. aktueller Fahllzahlen:
Operations Dashboard for ArcGIS


----------



## HairforceOne (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich habe mich soeben auch angemeldet.

Ich sitze noch im Büro auf der Arbeit. - Da mein i7-8700 hier in der Kiste aber eh kaum was zu tun hat kann ich ihn für etwas gutes Anstrengen. 

Zwar keine GPU aber besser als gar nichts!


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wobei du den dann laufen lassen musst. Die WUs bringen nur was, wenn die zeitnah abgeschlossen und wieder hochgeladen werden.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



SkyLand schrieb:


> In der Wintersaison 2017/ 2018 sind 25.000 Menschen, hier in DEUTSCHLAND, an der "normalen Grippe" gestorben, hat keinen Interessiert, niemand ist in Panik ausgebrochen oder Veranstaltungen wurden abgesagt, keine Schulen hatten geschlossen.
> Jetzt gibt es 8 Tote, die an Corona verstorben sind, in Deutschland, die zu dem noch zur Risikogruppe gehörten, dazu zählen ältere und schwache Menschen und Menschen mit einem schwachen Immunsystem oder eben auch Kinder, also die gleiche Risikogruppe wie bei der Grippe auch und man könnte denken die Pest wäre wieder ausgebrochen.
> In ein paar Monaten hat das ganze dann sowieso wieder jeder vergessen, wie bei BSE oder der Vogelgrippe auch, eventuell sterben im kommenden Winter wieder viel mehr an der Grippe, als an Corona, aber das wird dann keinem was ausmachen, schließlich ist Grippe ja normal, allgegenwärtig und was sind schon 25.000 Tote ?
> Klar sollte man dafür sorgen, das man sich nicht ansteckt, aber das muss man bei der Grippe eben auch, deshalb muss doch nicht alles und jeder, gerade hier im verwöhnten Deutschland in Panik ausbrechen oder das ganze als "The Walking Dead" hinstellen.
> Sorry, aber das ist für mich nicht verständlich, deshalb werde ich bestimmt auch kein Programm installieren was sonst noch was irgendwo hinschickt, wer weiß schon wofür das ganze am Ende dann zusätzlich noch genutzt wird, anonym läuft das ganze garantiert nicht.




25 000? Weisst du, wie die Prognosen für Frankreich sind wenn nichts getan wird, also das Worst Case-Szenario? 50-60% der Bevölkerung wird infiziert sein, mit 300 000-500 000 Toten. Das sind die Zahlen der französischen Regierung vorliegen. Deutschland hat eine grössere Bevölkerung, da werden's sogar mehr...


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen kÃ¶nnen*



gladiator2555 schrieb:


> Einfach nur reine massen Verdummung und massen Manipulation. Schaltet eurer Gehirn ein, falls es noch vorhanden ist!!! Und schaltet endlich euer scheiß Fernseher aus!!!


Deine zwingenden Argumentation ist in ihrer berückenden Stringenz beim besten Willen nicht zu wiederlegen. Hut ab. _(Dieser Beitrag könnte Anteile von Ironie enthalten)
_


restX3 schrieb:


> Merkel  schleust übrigens fröhlich weiter Migranten nach DE per Flieger. Muss  man sich mal geben in Zeiten einer Pandemie.


Hast du für diese steile Behauptung auch irgendwelche Belege?



restX3 schrieb:


> Ich geh sogar davon aus das  es in DE am schlimmsten werden wird mit Corona.


Du bist also Virologe oder wenigstens irgend ein Mediziner? Nein? Ah. 
Dieser Link hier liefert dir ein wenig mehr Kontakt mit der Realität: 





> Covid-19: Massenisolation statt Herdenimmunitaet | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Infi1337 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wenn der Jenson das sagt, ich bin dabei.


----------



## DKK007 (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen kÃ¶nnen*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Hast du für diese steile Behauptung auch irgendwelche Belege?



Zumal die Realität so aussieht: 

*EU schränkt Einreisen ein*

_16:22 Uhr_
Wie EU-Kommissionschefin Ursula von der Leyen per Tweet mitteilte, hat sich auch die EU auf weitere Schutzmaßnahmen geeinigt: Diese beinhalten stärke Einschränkungen der Einreisen in die EU. Für 30 Tage sollen alle "nicht notwendigen" Einreisen ausgesetzt werden.
Zudem soll der schnelle Warentransport innerhalb der EU gesichert werden.
Die Staats- und Regierungschefs müssen den Vorschlägen der EU zustimmen.


*Beschlüsse von Bund und Ländern zur Corona-Krise*

_16:13 Uhr_
In einer gemeinsamen Erklärung haben Bund und Länder neue Vorsichtsmaßnahmen gegen die Ausbreitung des Virus bekannt gegeben:
Geschäfte sollen weitgehend geschlossen werden. Ausnahmen gelten etwa für Lebensmittelgeschäfte, Apotheken, Banken und Tankstellen.
Restaurants dürfen nur noch in der Zeit zwischen 6 Uhr morgens und 18 Uhr öffnen.
Spielplätze werden geschlossen.
Hotels und andere Unterkünfte sollen vorübergehend keine Übernachtungen für Touristen anbieten. Nur noch Übernachtungen "zu notwendigen Zwecken" sind erlaubt.
Gottesdienste werden ausgesetzt, ebenso wie Treffen von Vereinen und Busreisen. In dem Beschluss heißt es, "Zusammenkünfte in Kirchen, Moscheen, Synagogen und die Zusammenkünfte anderer Glaubensgemeinschaften" sind untersagt.


*Bedrohung für Flüchtlinge*

_16:06 Uhr_
Der Generalsekretär des Norwegischen Flüchtlingsrates, Jan Egeland, hat davor gewarnt, dass in Flüchtlingslagern in Griechenland, Afghanistan, Bangladesch und dem Iran ein mögliches Massensterben durch die Coronavirus-Pandemie drohe. Millionen Menschen seien in Gefahr, da in einigen der Länder des Gesundheitssystem bereits durch politische Krisen stark geschwächt oder zusammengebrochen sei.

Quelle: Coronavirus: +++ Geschaefte schliessen - Supermaerkte bleiben offen+++ | tagesschau.de


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ich habe noch eine banale Frage zum Thema der Diskussion:

Hat dieses folding@home überhaupt schon einmal irgendwelche Ergebnisse geliefert, die irgendwas bewirkt haben, also zu einer Therapie oder einem Medikament geführt haben gegen eine auf deren Website angegebenen Krankheiten?

Habe im Internet gesucht aber rein garnix dazu gefunden...


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



SkyLand schrieb:


> In der Wintersaison 2017/ 2018 sind 25.000 Menschen, hier in DEUTSCHLAND, an der "normalen Grippe" gestorben, hat keinen Interessiert, niemand ist in Panik ausgebrochen oder Veranstaltungen wurden abgesagt, keine Schulen hatten geschlossen.
> Jetzt gibt es 8 Tote, die an Corona verstorben sind, in Deutschland, die zu dem noch zur Risikogruppe gehörten, dazu zählen ältere und schwache Menschen und Menschen mit einem schwachen Immunsystem oder eben auch Kinder, also die gleiche Risikogruppe wie bei der Grippe auch und man könnte denken die Pest wäre wieder ausgebrochen.
> In ein paar Monaten hat das ganze dann sowieso wieder jeder vergessen, wie bei BSE oder der Vogelgrippe auch, eventuell sterben im kommenden Winter wieder viel mehr an der Grippe, als an Corona, aber das wird dann keinem was ausmachen, schließlich ist Grippe ja normal, allgegenwärtig und was sind schon 25.000 Tote ?
> Klar sollte man dafür sorgen, das man sich nicht ansteckt, aber das muss man bei der Grippe eben auch, deshalb muss doch nicht alles und jeder, gerade hier im verwöhnten Deutschland in Panik ausbrechen oder das ganze als "The Walking Dead" hinstellen.
> Sorry, aber das ist für mich nicht verständlich, deshalb werde ich bestimmt auch kein Programm installieren was sonst noch was irgendwo hinschickt, wer weiß schon wofür das ganze am Ende dann zusätzlich noch genutzt wird, anonym läuft das ganze garantiert nicht.


Das ist gleich mehrfach falsch. Kinder sind so gut wie überhaupt nicht betroffen - zum Glück, zählen also nicht zur Risikogruppe. Auch finde ich 25000 Tote nicht so egal wie du. Was für eine Arroganz von dir, zu beurteilen, wie viele Tote in Ordnung sind! Das sind 25000 Großeltern, Eltern, Onkel und Tanten von Kindern und Jugendlichen, die diese Leute vielleicht noch gebraucht hätten. Wer glaubst du eigentlich zu sein, dass du dir so etwas anmaßt? 

Am Wichtigsten aber ist, dass du völlig unzulässig eine Beziehung zwischen der Anzahl der Grippetoten und der Anzahl der aktuell verstorbenen Menschen ziehst. Derzeit ist die Anzahl der Verstorbenen noch klein. DERZEIT und NOCH! Wenn wir so handeln würden, wie du es hier propagierst, also gar nicht, wird die Zahl der Toten zwischen 1 und 3% der Erkrankten liegen, genauer kann das derzeit noch nicht vorhergesagt werden. Bei vorhergesagten 60-70% der Bevölkerung in Deutschland wären das im günstigsten Fall (60% Kranke von denen 1 % verstirbt) bei etwa 83 Millionen Einwohnern rund 500.000 Tote! Dabei sind der wirtschaftliche Schaden und Korrelationseffekte, z. B. durch völlig überlastete intensivmedizinische Abteilungen in Krankenhäusern noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt. Na, ist das immer noch irrelevant? 

Nein, das ist keine Panikmache, sondern die von ausgewiesenen Experten wie Prof. Christian Drosten aufgezeigten Folgen. Diese Folgen lassen ausschließlich dadurch abmildern, dass die Geschwindigkeit, in der sich das Virus ausbreitet, verringert wird. Das hätte dann die Folge, dass erstens die Intensivstationen nicht überlastet werden und für schwer Betroffene ausreichend viele Beatmungsgeräte vorhanden sind und zweitens die Möglichkeit besteht, ein antivirales Medikament zu finden, bevor die Zahl der Erkrankten außer Kontrolle gerät. Nein, kein Impfstoff, dass dauert noch länger. Ein antivirales Medikament! Das würde nämlich die Schwere der Krankheit stark verringern und könnte schon in einigen Wochen zur Verfügung stehen. DESHALB muss aktuell alles daran gesetzt werden, die Ausbreitung des Virus zu verlangsamen!

Das sind übrigens alles Informationen, die für jeden frei verfügbar sind. Für eine der Quellen muss man nicht mal lesen können: Das Coronavirus-Update mit Christian Drosten | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Downsampler schrieb:


> Hat dieses folding@home überhaupt schon einmal irgendwelche Ergebnisse geliefert, die irgendwas bewirkt haben, also zu einer Therapie oder einem Medikament geführt haben gegen eine auf deren Website angegebenen Krankheiten?


fünf sekunden  suche führen dich hier hin:
Papers & Results – Folding@home


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ja habe ich schon gesehen. Also die Antwort lautet bis hierher: NEIN! !!Eventuell!! sind diese Daten nach X Jahren weiterer Forschung von Nutzen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Downsampler schrieb:


> !!Eventuell!! sind diese Daten nach X Jahren weiterer Forschung von Nutzen.


Das ist nun einmal das Wesen der Grundlagenforschung: dass man nie weiß, ob und welche Vorteile man davon haben könnte. Hätten unsere Vorfahren so wie du gedacht, würden wir immer noch auf Bäumen hocken.  Kann es sein, dass du das Bedürfnis hast, dich für deine Untätigkeit zu rechtfertigen? Anders kann ich mir deine Beiträge in diesem Thread nicht erklären.


----------



## Downsampler (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Die sind ja noch nichteinmal bei der Grundlagenforschung. Die entwickeln Modelle am Rechner, ob diese dann auch wirklich zutreffend sind und brauchbare Daten für die Forschung liefern, wissen die noch nicht einmal.

Also immer schön den Ball flach halten. 

Einige sind der Ansicht, man hätte die Meere niemals verlassen dürfen und die Bäume waren ein Holzweg.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Downsampler schrieb:


> Die sind ja noch nichteinmal bei der Grundlagenforschung. Die entwickeln Modelle am Rechner, ob diese dann auch wirklich zutreffend sind und brauchbare Daten für die Forschung liefern, wissen die noch nicht einmal.
> 
> Also immer schön den Ball flach halten.
> 
> Einige sind der Ansicht, man hätte die Meere niemals verlassen dürfen und die Bäume waren ein Holzweg.


_"Facepalm" _Modellbildung ist Teil der Grundlagenforschung. Deine Fähigkeit, deine Untätigkeit zu beschönigen nötigt mir fast Respekt ab. Fast. Also nicht.


----------



## INU.ID (16. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

*Ich hab mal die letzten (8) Postings entfernt. Bleibt sachlich, achtet auf eure Wortwahl/Ausdrucksweise, und klärt persönliche Probleme doch bitte per PN.*


----------



## Crash-Over (17. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen kÃ¶nnen*

YouTube auch so ein schwachsinn YouTube dass sind die grössten Verbrecher
die holen noch nen Profit von ner Pendamie mit geil ( im negativen Sinne )
Wenn man schon sowas sieht muss ich sagen dass so welche Leute erst recht keine Hilfe bekommen sollen wenn sie betroffen sind  aber dass sind die ersten wo los stürmen und hamstern .
Auch die meisten Kommentare sind  naja irgendwie ein Fail  hier, da sieht man wo wir mittlerweile leben 

Folding @Home hab ich seit Jahren in Nutzung  bzw Seti aber zur Zeit ist ein Rechner überwiegend  da als Rechenknecht unterwegs  nur geh ich nicht ins PCGH Team hinein aber dass ist meine Sache


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

So ist das halt mit dem fremden Elend. Engst - Fremdes Elend |  YouTube


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tooobi23 (17. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Hallo, wollte auch eben schnell meinen Clienten anwerfen. Aber irgendwie tut sich nichts.
Im Log kommt immer eine Meldung von wegen No WUs available.. (siehe screenshot)

und im Klienten passiert auch nicht sonderlich viel. (siehe screenshot)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat mir jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## -Shorty- (17. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen kÃ¶nnen*



Crash-Over schrieb:


> YouTube auch so ein schwachsinn YouTube dass sind die grössten Verbrecher
> die holen noch nen Profit von ner Pendamie mit geil ( im negativen Sinne )
> Wenn man schon sowas sieht muss ich sagen dass so welche Leute erst recht keine Hilfe bekommen sollen wenn sie betroffen sind  aber dass sind die ersten wo los stürmen und hamstern .
> Auch die meisten Kommentare sind  naja irgendwie ein Fail  hier, da sieht man wo wir mittlerweile leben
> ...




Colormix bist du es?

Zum Rest, wenn du dich mal mit der Börse befasst wird dir klar, dass schon IMMER mit dem Leid Anderer Geld verdient wird. Schlimm wenn Leute dass erst merken, wenn irgendwelche Atemmasken zum 400fachen Preis verkauft werden. Nicht bei dem Shirt aus Bangladesch für 29,99 €  mit einem aufgenähten Krokodil, was in der Produktion keine 2€ kostet. Für sowas zahlt man gerne, da fühlt man sich wohl. 



Crash-Over schrieb:


> Auch die meisten Kommentare sind naja irgendwie ein Fail hier, da sieht man wo wir mittlerweile leben



Volle Zustimmung, in einem Land uninformierter asozialer Analphabeten.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



tooobi23 schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand einen Tipp?



Nein, einen Tipp habe ich auch nicht - aber eine Erklärung
Corona hat auch Stanford kalt erwischt
Will heissen:
Einerseits gab/gibt es (ausgerechnet jetzt - aber trotzdem sinnvoll) ein Server-Upgrade
Andererseits ist die Nachfrage nach WU's derart massiv gestiegen, dass es einfach nicht genug für alle hat


----------



## tooobi23 (17. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, einen Tipp habe ich auch nicht - aber eine Erklärung
> Corona hat auch Stanford kalt erwischt
> Will heissen:
> Einerseits gab/gibt es (ausgerechnet jetzt - aber trotzdem sinnvoll) ein Server-Upgrade
> Andererseits ist die Nachfrage nach WU's derart massiv gestiegen, dass es einfach nicht genug für alle hat



Hallo, danke für die Erklärung. 
Habe es einfach laufen lassen und mittlerweile hat meine GPU eine WU bekommen.
Also ist nichts kaputt, nur überlastet. Damit kann ich leben. 

Viele Grüße und viel Glück!


----------



## IguanaGaming (18. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Hier mal ein kritischer Beitrag von Frontal21 zu dem ganzen Theater.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BO7Egl895s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was wie gesagt auch der Schwabinger Chefarzt Anfang Februar bestätigte.

Schwabinger Chefarzt: "Corona nicht gefaehrlicher als Influenza" | BR24

Es ist schon erschreckend wie der Großteil hier und im 'Rest der Welt dies alles, ohne kritisch zu hinterfragen, wie die Lemminge hin nehmen.  Ihr seid im Grunde nicht besser wie unsere Eltern und Großeltern vor über 80 Jahren und nicht nur im Bezug auf dieses Thema hier, sondern gerade und vor allem im Bezug auf unsere Lebensweise und dessen Konsequenzen. 

Bin der Meinung ihr habt nicht wirklich was aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt und genau für diese Ignoranz werden wir auch bald wieder zur Verantwortung gezogen.

*edit*
Mal schauen wie das hier weltwirtschafts mäßig für uns ausgehen wird. Aber selbst ohne die Corona "Krise" ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis uns die ganze ******* um die Ohren fliegt. Nun hat man aber wenigstens nen Grund. Unser tägliches Disneyland ist bald vorbei, egal ob aus ökonomischer, ökologischer oder gar geopolitischer Sicht. Aber wüsste man ja alles wenn man sich denn mal mit seiner eigenen ignoranten Lebensweise und dessen Konsequenzen befassen würde. 

Allein schon sich mal zu fragen wie unser tägliches Leben hier im Überfluss zustande kommt, was wir an Ressourcen Vorort in Deutschland und Rest Europas haben. Gegenüber dem was wir seit Beginn der Industrialisierung verbrauchen und was dies mit den letzten beiden Weltkriegen zu tun hat. Denn der Tag der Abrechnung wird bald wieder einmal für uns kommen und der einzige Schuldige dafür sitzt wie immer im Spiegel. Die/der jenige, die das Spiel hier wieder einmal jeden Tag mitspielen, als wie für seine ignorante Lebensweise Verantwortung zu übernehmen.

Ihr seid so geistig entartet das man dafür im Grunde keine Worte mehr für findet.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxLksODSgls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZUJxu6Lt74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## foldinghomealone (18. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

igu, ich kann jetzt immer noch nicht verstehen was du uns sagen willst.
Und ich hab deinen Post jetzt mehrfach gelesen.
Wirds alles doch nicht so schlimm wie jetzt gesagt wird, ist doch alles gut. Und es ist auch nicht so schlimm geworden, wegen der aktuellen Maßnahmen.
Wenn es doch so schlimm kommt, dann waren die ganzen Maßnahmen auch gerechtfertigt, weil es sonst noch schlimmer gekommen wäre.


----------



## OriginalTombo (18. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wegen Menschen wie Igu habe ich keinen Bock mehr im Einzelhandel zu arbeiten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Und die Tödlichkeit kann man sich auch über die globalen Zahlen ausrechnen. 
Wenn man sich alleine mal die eingetretenen Endzustände "TOT" und "GESUND" anschaut. 
Tot sind mittlerweile 8000, Gesund sind 82000.
Es sind also von 90000 Fällen am Ende 8000 gestorben, macht eine Sterberate von 8,8%. (8000 / 90000)

Auf die 9780 aktuellen Infektionen in Deutschland, kann man also sagen, dass davon im Schnitt 860 Leute sterben werden.


Für die aktuellen 26 Toten und 71 Gesunden in Deutschland, will ich da mal lieber keine Zahlen ausrechnen. Dafür ist die Stichprobe zu klein und was da rauskommt wird keinem gefallen. 



Spoiler



Sterberate: 36,6%
> 3500 Tote



Quelle: Laender, Infektionen, Todesfaelle: Die Verbreitung des Coronavirus | tagesschau.de


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Es gibt wieder WUs, juhu! Meine RTX2080 falten wieder! Macht Eure Rechner an, jetzt gehts los!


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Hab die Legionellen auch überlebt ,damals in der Landwirtschaft.
Aber hey ,folding läuft seit 2 Tagen auf 50%tdp...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hoffentlich trägt es bei das problem aus der Welt zu schaffen.
Es ist doch wichtiger eine Lösung zu suchen,einen schuldigen finden ist mir nicht wichtig.
Und jetzt habt ihr mal die gelegenheit Leben zu retten ,von der Couch aus. Werte Gamer.

Edit: Der pc zeigt auch jetzt einen workload für corona,soll 8 Tage zeit haben dafür.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foldinghomealone (19. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich alleine mal die eingetretenen Endzustände "TOT" und "GESUND" anschaut.
> Tot sind mittlerweile 8000, Gesund sind 82000.
> Es sind also von 90000 Fällen am Ende 8000 gestorben, macht eine Sterberate von 8,8%. (8000 / 90000)



So kann man das auf gar keinen Fall rechnen, weil GESUND ein bis zu 14 Tage verzögerter Wert ist. 
Wenn man so rechnet wie du müsste man entweder abwarten, bis die Krise vorbei ist oder man müsste z.B. die Sterbezahlen von heute nehmen und dann die Zahlen von Gesunden in ca. 14 Tagen (bzw. andersherum und schauen wie viele Gesunde gibt es heute und wie viele Tote gab es vor ca. 14 Tagen).
Und selbst dann fehlen immer noch die bis zu 10fache Dunkelziffer, an Menschen die sich angesteckt haben, jedoch nicht getestet wurden.

So wie du zu rechnen und die Sterberate einfach mal zu verdoppeln bis verdreifachen (ohne Dunkelziffer) ist auch höchst fahrlässig und nicht besser als was unsere Freunde wie Igu so treiben.


----------



## OriginalTombo (19. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wozu ich auch noch keine Information finden konnte:
Wenn jemand als gesund erklärt wird, nachdem er sich angesteckt hat, ist er womöglich immun, wobei dies auch nicht glasklar feststeht.
Wenn jemand dann also wieder aus dem Krankenhaus oder der Quarantäne entlassen wird, frage ich mich, ob er trotzdem noch andere Menschen anstecken kann..
Hat da jemand eine, mit Verlaub, seriöse Quelle die das beantwortet?


----------



## Trymon (19. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Zwar keine seriöse Quelle, doch meine Gedanken dazu könnte ich teilen.
Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass du immun bist, sprich dein Körper die passenden Antikörper hat um die Erreger zu bekämpfen, kannst du ja dennoch wieder neue Erreger in den Körper bekommen.
Zwar werden diese von deinem Immunsystem aktiv bekämpft, doch ich vermute stark, dass du weiterhin Erreger verteilen kannst. Auch ein aktives Immunsystem tötet ja nicht alles sofort sondern muss die Erreger erst finden und dann bekämpfen.
Meine Vermutung ist daher, dass selbst ein immunisierter Mensch weiter die Krankheitserreger verteilen kann.


----------



## OriginalTombo (19. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Das denke ich mir nämlich auch.. von daher machen die "Gesund" Zahlen aus China mMn keinen Sinn. Den Zahlen von diesem Regime kann man sowieso nicht trauen. Keine Neuinfektionen? Wer's glaubt


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Trymon schrieb:


> Zwar werden diese von deinem Immunsystem aktiv bekämpft, doch ich vermute stark, dass du weiterhin Erreger verteilen kannst. Auch ein aktives Immunsystem tötet ja nicht alles sofort sondern muss die Erreger erst finden und dann bekämpfen.
> Meine Vermutung ist daher, dass selbst ein immunisierter Mensch weiter die Krankheitserreger verteilen kann.



Nur ist diese Zeitspanne aufgrund der schon vorhandenen Antikörper wohl deutlich geringer als bei der ersten Infektion. 
Da ist es wahrscheinlicher, das sich die anderen Leute bei dem Kranken anstecken, vom dem die zweite Infektion ausgeht, als das man selber weitere Leute ansteckt.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (19. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kritischer Beitrag von Frontal21 zu dem ganzen Theater.


Erstens ist Frontal21 häufig eher auf Krawall aus als auf gute Recherche, zweitens ist hier die Antwort von Prof. Christian Drosten auf dieses Video:
(16) "Wir brauchen Abkuerzungen bei der Impfstoffzulassung" | NDR.de - Nachrichten - NDR Info
Stark vereinfacht gesagt: du verbreitest mit dem Teilen dieses Videos Fake-News.



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Was wie gesagt auch der Schwabinger Chefarzt Anfang Februar bestätigte.


Anfang Februar hat auch das RKI die Gefahr durch Sars-COV2 unterschätzt. Richtige Wissenschaftler verändern aber ihre Einschätzung, wenn neue Fakten gegen die alte sprechen. Das RKI hat das getan, ob der Herr Chefarzt das mittlerweile auch getan hat, kann ich nicht beurteilen.



IguanaGaming schrieb:


> Ihr seid so geistig entartet das man dafür im Grunde keine Worte mehr für findet.


Dafür, dass manche Leute den Begriff "geistig entartet" verwenden, findet man im Grunde keine Worte mehr.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (19. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

@Terracresta
Also, wenn ich Deinen Kommentar als Kapitalismuskritik und Denkanstoß verstehen kann, eine andere Gesellschaft und Wirtschaft anzustreben, dann bin ich bei Dir.  Ansonsten lasse ich mal meinen Rechner fleißig weiter falten, wenn auch momentan mit Rosetta@home ...

Edit: Hoppla, ich sah jetzt erst, dass Terracresta bereits vor ein paar Tagen schrieb


----------



## stolle80 (22. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Das kann ich wirklich nicht mehr ab: "Warum ICH? DIE sollen erst mal was machen, DIE nicht ICH!"



So war das nicht gemeint.. Ich kann aber Leute nicht verstehen die mit Augen zu durch die Welt laufen, und die großen Konzerne in Schutz nehmen wie du! Als wenn die etwas für uns den kleinen Man tun würden. Die interessieren nur die Gewinne. Dadurch kommt es auch zu solchen Virusausbrüchen, es wir einfach zu wenig  getan um z.B für Hygiene oder bessere Verhältnisse auf so einem Marktplatz in Woohang in China zu sorgen. Aber letztendlich interessiert dem Virus nicht wieviel Geld einer hat. Es trifft jeden und das ist auch gut so! bei so einer Kriese sollten sich die Konzerne alle zusammenschließen und ihre Rechenzentren bündeln um schneller  eine Lösung für diese Humanitäre Weltweite Katastrophe zu finden. Und nicht wie hier jeden einzelnen aufzurufen sein Beitrag für die Menschheit zu leisten.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



stolle80 schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint..
> ...
> Und nicht wie hier jeden einzelnen aufzurufen sein Beitrag für die Menschheit zu leisten.


Unfassbar: im ersten Satz verneinst du das gemeint zu haben, im letzten Satz wiederholst du deine Weigerung, selbst etwas tun zu wollen. Du weigerst dich strikt und wörtlich einen eigenen Beitrag für die Menschheit zu leisten.  Du bleibst also bei deiner von mir bereits kritisierten Haltung: ICH mache nichts. DIE sollen gefälligst was tun, warum denn ICH?  



stolle80 schrieb:


> Ich kann aber Leute nicht verstehen die mit Augen zu durch die Welt  laufen, und die großen Konzerne in Schutz nehmen wie du!


Hmhm, is´ klar. Ich nehme Konzerne in Schutz. Wenn du so eine steile Behauptung aufstellst, solltest du sie irgendwie belegen können. Es geht nicht darum, irgendwen in Schutz zu nehmen, sondern Falschbehauptungen, Neudeutsch Fake-News, richtig zu stellen. Es gibt zig Gründe, Nvidia zu kritisieren, Fake-News sind in meiner Welt niemals ein Grund irgendwen zu kritisieren. Auch und insbesondere dann nicht, wenn ich diejenigen nicht leiden kann. Selbst die AfD, die bekanntlich reichlich von Fake-News profitieren und die ich für eine Furunkel am Hintern der Gesellschaft halte, würde ich nicht mithilfe von Fake-News in Misskredit bringen. 



stolle80 schrieb:


> Als wenn die  etwas für uns den kleinen Man tun würden.


Da ist es ja wieder, mein persönliches Unwort des Jahrhunderts. Was hättest du "kleiner Mann" denn gerne, was Nvidia für dich tun könnte? Wenn du lesen könntest, hättest du schon herausgefunden, dass Nvidia selbst GAR KEINE RECHENKAPAZITÄTEN FÜR FOLDING@HOME HAT DIE SIE BEISTEUERN KÖNNTEN! DIE BETREIBEN KEINE SERVERFARMEN, WEIL SIE NICHT GOOGLE ODER AMAZON SIND! Jetzt kapiert?



stolle80 schrieb:


> Die interessieren nur die  Gewinne.


Mensch, sag bloß! Sollte Nvidia etwa tatsächlich ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen und kein gemeinnütziger Verein sein?  Willkommen in der Realität. Du könntest ja mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und deinem Chef morgen sagen, dass du gerne auf 10 % Gehalt verzichten möchtest, um seine Firma in dieser für die gesamte Wirtschaft schwierigen Zeit zu unterstützen. Na, immer noch so eingenommen von deiner Idee, nicht an Geld interessiert zu sein?



stolle80 schrieb:


> bei so einer Kriese sollten sich die Konzerne alle  zusammenschließen und ihre Rechenzentren bündeln um schneller  eine  Lösung für diese Humanitäre Weltweite Katastrophe zu finden.


Super Plan. Man stelle sich vor, was los wäre, wenn "die Konzerne" (wen meinst du damit eigentlich) ihre sämtlichen Rechenzentren nur gegen Corona forschen ließen. Kein Online-Shopping, kein Home-Office, keine sozialen Medien (dieses Forum übrigens auch nicht mehr), keine Online-Spiele, kein Steam, etc. Merkste was? Wo lebst du eigentlich, im Lummerland? Diese Großrechner, die man jetzt irgendwie "zusammenschließen" soll, haben alle definierte Aufgaben, mit denen sie neben etwas Redundanz auch ausgelastet sind. Da kann man nicht einfach Folding@Home drauf installieren wie auf deinem PC, was du ja nach wie vor offenbar verweigerst. Großrechner kosten (Überraschung!) großes Geld und werden natürlich nicht einfach so in die Welt gestellt, warten auf Aufgaben und lassen nebenbei aus Langeweile Facebook laufen. Selbst, wenn Nvidia Großrechner laufen hätte, könnten die nicht einfach alles ausschalten und an Corona Forschen. Wie stellst du dir das vor? Wenn du jemanden krisieren willst, dann z. B. Amazon und Microsoft. Die gehören zu den weltweit größten Anbietern von Serverkapazitäten. Wenn irgendwer Rechenleistung vorhält, die man eventuell (!) so nutzen könnte, dann die.

Und als letzer Punkt: du glaubst offenbar, man müsse nur genug Rechenleistung versammeln, dann hätte man nächsten Monat einen Impfstoff. So einfach läuft das nicht. Abgesehen von langwierigen Tests an Menschen ist Folding@Home in erster Linie ein Projekt zur Grundlagenforschung. Ob und wieviel der gespendeten Rechenleistung einem Impfstoff zugute kommen wird, kann man vielleicht in ein paar Jahren sagen, wenn überhaupt. Das Projekt ist was für Enthusiasten, die gerne etwas Strom spenden, um die Forschung auf diversen Gebieten zu unterstützen ohne dafür eine Gegenleistung oder einen für sie erkennbaren Nutzen zu erwarten. Und du bist keiner davon.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ok Freunde
Nun isses gut
Abgesehen davon, dass es hart am OT ist entspricht es auch nicht mehr wirklich unserer Art wie wir miteinander umgehen

Also *bitte* ich euch eindringlich diesen "Disput" ab sofort per PM weiterzuführen
Danke


----------



## foldinghomealone (22. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Wenn du lesen könntest, hättest du schon herausgefunden, dass Nvidia selbst GAR KEINE RECHENKAPAZITÄTEN FÜR FOLDING@HOME HAT DIE SIE BEISTEUERN KÖNNTEN! DIE BETREIBEN KEINE SERVERFARMEN, WEIL SIE NICHT GOOGLE ODER AMAZON SIND!



Ich will mich nicht in eure Diskussion einmischen, welche ich auch nicht verfolgt habe. Mir ist nur dieser Satz ins Auge gesprungen und den wollte ich kurz berichtigen.
NVidia betreibt mit Gefore Now einen Service für Cloud-Gaming und hätte gewaltige GPU-Kapazitäten.


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wie viele WUs bekommt ihr eigentlich zur Zeit?
Bekomme seit Stunden keine einzige, und das seit Tagen


----------



## Lowry (22. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

ne ist bei mir genauso. Da die Wartezeiten zwischen den Zuweisungsversuchen immer länger werden, hilft manchmal ein Neustart der Anwendung.
Aber wenn nichts mehr zu verteilen ist, dann kann man da nichts machen. Dabei sollten sie doch den Leuten hier mit den dicken GPUs die WUs zuweisen


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Bei mir kommt auch gerade nichts an. Ich versuche es mal mit dem Neustart des Clients, ansonsten abwarten.

Edit
Ist ja ein Ding. Kaum war der Client neu gestartet, schon war eine neue WU da.


----------



## Amon (23. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Rosetta will nicht, also machen wir mal bei der Klimaforschung weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ovicula (23. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Rosi läuft doch problemlos...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trymon (23. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wir bilden zur Zeit alle zusammen den stärksten Supercomputer der Welt mit 474 PetaFlops
Und hier wird uns gezeigt was bisher erforscht worden ist als Simulation https://twitter.com/drGregBowman/status/1239629911310192640


----------



## Hornissentreiber (23. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Trymon schrieb:


> Wir bilden zur Zeit alle zusammen den stärksten Supercomputer der Welt mit 474 PetaFlops


Meine Fresse, was für eine Leistung!  Ich wusste ja, dass das verteilte Rechnen aufsummiert den stärksten Supercomputer hervorbringt, aber nicht, dass der gut dreimal so schnell ist wie der schnellste "richtige" Supercomputer.  
TOP500 – Wikipedia
Kann ich den zum Geburtstag haben, Mami? 

Soweit ich mich erinnere, soll in naher Zukunft der erste Exaflop-Supercomputer am Start sein. Stand, glaube ich, in der c´t. In zehn Jahren werden wir Rechenleistung im Petaflops-Bereich vermutlich in den PC´s haben. In 20 oder 30 in der Hosentasche. Das alles natürlich nur unter der Prämisse, dass die Rechenleistung weiter so schnell steigt wie in den letzten 30 Jahren. Gefühlt hat die Geschwindigkeit, mit der die Rechenleistung zunimmt, ja in den letzten Jahren deutlich abgenommen.


----------



## Trymon (23. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Jain. Wir erreichen die 474 PetaFlops nur bei einfacher Genauigkeit. Bei den Supercomputern ist es doppelte oder dreifache Genauigkeit.  Aber selbst bei einfacher Genauigkeit könnte die aktuell schnellste "Kiste" gerade mal 400 PetaFlops erreichen.


----------



## JayTea (23. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



Trymon schrieb:


> Wir bilden zur Zeit alle zusammen den stärksten Supercomputer der Welt mit 474 PetaFlops
> Und hier wird uns gezeigt was bisher erforscht worden ist als Simulation https://twitter.com/drGregBowman/status/1239629911310192640



474 PFLOPS: Folding@home uebertrifft schnellste Supercomputer - ComputerBase


----------



## Grestorn (25. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Bei dem Corona-Projekt, dass meiner GPU(!) zugewiesen wurde, steht:



			
				F@H schrieb:
			
		

> *CORONAVIRUS PROJECT*
> Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19 causing virus) protease - potential drug target
> These are high-priority **CPU** projects to simulate the main protease of the COVID-19.     At the time of release, this is the latest news report:  Folding@home update on SARS-CoV-2 (10 Mar 2020) – Folding@home




CPU Projekt? Warum wurde es dann meiner GPU zugewiesen? Soll ich das GPU-Falten deaktivieren?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Gibt Corona-WUs für CPU und GPU.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sesharim (25. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

bekomme seit ewigkeiten keine Wu mehr   selbst wenn ich f@h neustarte.


----------



## LightLoop (25. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Jupp hier ist auch schon seit dem frühen Nachmittag nichts neues mehr reingekommen.....Geduld ist gefragt 

Editt: Lol, kaum schreibt man darüber fängt er an zu falten wenn auch nur auf der GPU


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Was bei mir teilweise hilft ist den Client zu pausieren und dann paar Sekunden später wieder weiterfalten zu lassen.


----------



## Trymon (26. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Kleines Update dazu, was wir gerade alle zusammen erreichen. Dazu möchte ich schlicht das Posting aus Twitter zittieren.

Thanks to our AMAZING community, we’ve crossed the exaFLOP barrier! That’s over a 1,000,000,000,000,000,000 operations per second, making us ~10x faster than the IBM Summit!
https://twitter.com/foldingathome/status/1242918035788365830


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass derzeit viele Foldingsysteme nicht mal zu 10% ausgelastet sind, weil die WUs fehlen.
Mit genügend WUs wären über 10 ExaFlops drin.


----------



## qiller (26. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Jop, bei mir arbeitet z.Z. nur die CPU, GPU gibt es nix. Hab beim CPU-Slot client=advanced eingestellt. Sollte ich bei GPU auch irgendwas einstellen oder gibts tatsächlich einfach nix zu tun für die GPUs?


----------



## LightLoop (26. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Hier faltet gerade beides ( r5 2600+GtX 1070)   Manchmal dauerts etwas bis man eine neue WU reinbekommt


----------



## Hornissentreiber (26. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit genügend WUs wären über 10 ExaFlops drin.


Damit läuft dann aber Crysis, oder?

Ich weiß, der ist ausgelutscht. Finde ich trotzdem immer noch witzig.  

HAMMER! Was für eine Leistung!  Und mein Rechenknecht arbeitet brav mit. Der allein dürfte ja für gut und gerne 10% der Gesamtleistung verantwortlich sein. Mindestens.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Bei mir arbeitet gerade nur einer von 3 CPU-Workern an einer WU. GPU hatte zumindest heute früh mal was.


----------



## qiller (26. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Also mein 16-Kerner kann sich jetzt seit 2 Tagen nicht beschweren, läuft ununterbrochen. GPU sind es mittlerweile ~100 Attempts ohne Arbeit.

Edit: Kaum stell ich den Client von Medium auf Full und wechsel kurz den GPU-Slot zur Pause und wieder zurück, bekommt die GPU ebenfalls zu tun, mittlerweile 3. WU hintereinander.


----------



## CryseTech (27. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Bei mir liegt es genau andersherum, meine Vega 56 wird zugeschmissen mit WUs aber mein Ryzen 3600 durfte in den 3 Tagen seit ich Folde nur 2 mal ran und die waren auch schnell durch 

da habe ich schon einen schönen NH-D15 auf der CPU und die darf nichts machen


----------



## qiller (27. März 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Bei mir steht jetzt unter den Expert-Optionen im GPU-Slot "paused=false". Die Option ist mir neu. Liegt das daran, dass der Slider bei mir jetzt auf "Full" steht? Seitdem bekommt meine GPU ununterbrochen was zu tun.

Edit: Hat sich geklärt, das ist einfach nur die Option für die Pausierung eines einzelnen Slot.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (7. April 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Gestern und heute ballern bei mir seit reichlich über 24 Stunden sowohl CPU als auch GPU ohne erkennbare Pause durch. Meine Fresse, mein Arbeitszimmer braucht damit wirklich keine Heizung mehr!  Ich lasse schon die Graka undervoltet laufen und die CPU mit Standardtakt arbeiten, damit der Rechner nicht ganz so heftig glüht.

Bekommt ihr seit Neuestem auch so viele WU´s?


----------



## Grestorn (8. April 2020)

*AW: Corona Virus: Wie Gamer bei der Forschung mithelfen können*

Ja, heute war's echt gut!


----------



## Alabamaman (11. Mai 2020)

Egal wie warm eure Kisten werden, einen Impfstoff zu entwickeln dauert ca.10-20 Jahre. Warum sollte es mit eurer geballten Hardware jetzt so viel schneller gehen?


----------



## LordRevan1991 (11. Mai 2020)

Deine Zahlen haben zwei Nullen zu viel...


----------



## AnnoDADDY (11. Mai 2020)

da ist wohl jemand nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand, wenn alles gut geht, werden wir schon dieses Jahr einen Impfstoff haben, spätestens aber in Zwei Jahren. 10 bis 20 jahre


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2020)

Wie hier zu sehen ist, geht die Zahl der mitmachenden Leute jetzt wieder recht stark zurück: Aggregate Teams Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zeigt sich auch, dass bei mir in den letzten zwei Wochen sowohl CPU als auch GPU dauerhaft mit WUs versorgt wurden und so anscheinend wieder genügend für alle zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das zeigt sich auch, dass bei mir in den letzten zwei Wochen sowohl CPU als auch GPU dauerhaft mit WUs versorgt wurden und so anscheinend wieder genügend für alle zur Verfügung stehen.



Kann ich (leider) nicht bestätigen
Habe (recht) häufig "WU-Nachschub"-Probleme und manchmal kriegt er die fertigen Resultate auch nicht gesendet


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

OK. Jetzt hat meine GPU auch seit heute früh keine neuen WUs bekommen.


----------



## Nono15 (20. Mai 2020)

ich kämpf schon seit 2 tagen mit nachschub für die gpu - nur die cpu faltet munter weiter - mal schauen wann es wieder ordentlich nachschub gibt, leg vermutlich wieder ne kurze faltpause von ein paar tagen ein da meine gpu bei nichtstun spulenfiepen hat...


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2020)

Also ich hab wieder eine WU für die GPU.


----------



## Nono15 (20. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also ich hab wieder eine WU für die GPU.



nach meiner meldung hab ich dann meinen falt-pc am fernseher angeschlossen und neu gestartet - und dann ging es plötzlich auch wieder weiter obwohl ich ihn die tage davor mehrmals auch neu startete - komisch aber egal weiter geht´s


----------



## foldinghomealone (21. Mai 2020)

ZEIT ONLINE | F@H | Interview mit Dr. Bowman, Direktor F@H.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2020)

Sehr lesenswert - zieht es euch rein - und danke für den Link


----------

